# Halloween



## Linda (Oct 15, 2015)

layful:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2015)

Daddy's home......


----------



## Shirley (Oct 16, 2015)

Halloween


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Oct 16, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Linda (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Linda (Oct 17, 2015)

RadishRose, I really like that video.  It was relaxing.  I hated to see it end.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Linda said:


> RadishRose, I really like that video.  It was relaxing.  I hated to see it end.



Yes. I agree. That was a really different approach. Turned my least favorite day into a work of art. Very good.


----------



## Sandie (Oct 17, 2015)

Radish Rose, It was nice to see something with witches that didn't give the impression of malevolence.


----------



## Linda (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

Cinderella costume transformation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Linda (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice SeaBreeze.


----------



## Linda (Oct 27, 2015)

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 zjxXXjkJHXW82zTrScmK6wvJiOvScdDsknFw7HFyErrbOWNjqz Rh1tnJyurHKQ6bHzlkdFZ4KKujO5uHT2cztR7xedNrpBzi8e1reED2djwgdDl5uHRanhQ9xX8eHr4/KB7fsvzV9LRyzmvT YUGiwogEkYAqAACLNuHn2 wuR5Kh0Wc5mdOgOcHRmHPDoIc XorznB0mU5edVccoOuIckOrVjmae5oHn6upl0KkxCAaOcAAAG YAKIqAep8t688gAABb kvmz6TjmvLOs8mpzowXVyQAcN0vedIjm3p/UhBOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHmPThwDB mOLnjwKAAANnGAAAkjvlFJoBQAJIyX6X avpaOb8q6tymporCFcAOy B7rCRzYwzQ8JrmjapIarfDPPUwYU56Fc9TZztGUxIoME9VpYVU3m D9eaVXBrntKOJpFqXzekTGFoGzt8q6cWK9gOCed71wUAKAAVPRnnAAAAAADcwwLP0p82fScc35V1TldAXiiCHZvcZWrBjbPkjSytTQIMzH2iaXKvFqOl6Mxn D9Ib2l5RxsR09koT VvGmmLMaWlieiMqrZ82eis Uqns4/HegNSr5T0pu2vK qE bvpLgBg6eYUAAqKNUAANPMAAAALn0j82/SUc25X1LltBcpgih9GaPm/SQnjPaQHjfZMtHNtD2VMxKNy8VdeFDHbuvM1 jRLli5hmRq7/mx2B6JRudpBs Tb648lV96HnE9Ip5K16JTz3oFA4B3z5rIRUoBBQAQuRULdSgAAB7FQtfSfzZ9JxzflXWOT0EkY5tuodO6d8097jcAAAK1lDzPmfTWjLpeoaY J7KgY jsVjT8L7tpHib6GcaTDyXordc8z6HTnM3Wa4AAAAEPN8H9p5GomOBFliBFQWzVItVhwiaFARFKBULP0p8y/TMeK4z23ig6K5VpJoFE1coO/bvzV0SOpmTqigAigAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACVC4ebwz33NvP5GrlQ3a4KxsA6IHtAHMRwijXAAigqAn0x80fS0ea4d2niwIpSKKNVHCIAunmKep3 aEdcvcYW3srORSnXp R3NOpaPHvYSdI8l63lsbDfBmte5i8Yh6iHzpXpY/PBr1KZRDMCKFDHhUr34cyOPSrLWpbVSTMtTEUWaVEYI6EQcIAgIB9KfNX0zHj Mdp4uNciDmuSlaspA4aORUWSJ7xLddtTz17FXZFTY08xI7z42nic5goqddAAAAAAAAAAAAqAAAQThAs5DM7TYmTU9BnYUUuRxWHNQcND6Z ZvpmPJcV7XxMFkZaPYDVfGCiI9s8KtFkGBbqLXhZV4DdABKtuCJyOSgAAYPK1vn0atmfl3zI9uTO/PHpny WX1KHlpfQw3OOurHZnJcp9OQQS9eLhSxGuEyJLtTCtBajiq4dDPpv5m mZPJ8Q7ZxqoglqNjyVGOQB7UVWAskTltTQmkugkuiAWgCgCAAKkUtbb08Hh09JSu w59fCXPdp18vMvObHntSSGoZtqzn366vVX03Tz APac/8f1pZ6u5rliU/Zv6cvD5u9j49SiL6/CNcFGCd ZnwWYsofpv5v8Ao6TxvHOx8dV7bdOokv1IZK9CAsSFQvxVXsOuEM5FVieOTdAAAUAQVFlbLV6fnFXzVLouV5Q7eQoX/BzXOpXV3VY5I8a3uscn7PrnxfryYTPp WdU5Vx99 7R9peOn5b1OV28nkPLb2R5vpSgeniAEBOyTMmaZVPpH5s kszxvMeq8utzC7aqnJdhtzo9uqkEMskQRPliO623tCrnqAUAAAAARuv89epy/V CnP0vrUOvmCLxJ6/imjm3c VraUnmEvQ8e9ju/wA dn3y2wOnBeSdb5F5/o63RuedD3wMjX8308 HjbGR5/o10R3o5IACoBDM2Mj6I ffoLGfO8t6bzO2RSrpZK1m0q2qUiluKILarQBaAAAAAAApHK3q3n9THLxfufH9H1jMwvT2dcsLL9fzjnp1HYp8NR6nmdTWsxWy8PfX6PzfsXp8nl9jSwu/l3eS9Z5Z5vpaHQ e  6 aTzXpfO9PN5/F0s3zfShdBP6OKAUAAAVO68K7fzmFzbp/LqbhK3M35Wu6aVjigAAAAABQAAAAQkre/5vS829r5Vz9ncVOvmKtpTm83r/AAvk010UWdbqeQ9bnPnpXxZ hD1bkfRe/H0Rhx jy7/K/Z K831NX1HltTp5vX4W7g9vH4yShc830caxBP2yAbyAIAFXt3Eu185j8i63xrMgC0asscnbQAAAAAAoAACAAokctnrnltucPFex8V0fOhFTt5SGcl5dY6Ezhrn8frvDYtLQsuzWVNrJ5 rJ06Pq u20rOZrm tuYnP3aVivD08nTvP59fv4vDei8V7Xj7ctZY3ZAO/nAAASHsnHeu85ncd7JxHGHPimut4a7toAAAAAAAAAAAFaz12HtfFe347OfsvYUb3ThQ8Tu Vxvol7wXuryeBuN8D6XjmOt5mW/pdTXw6PJb9b5qHHfd0asMTUHwcvbu51vJ3xivZVTp5YPaeR9DOiQ3snn7rIHq8IAAAzrXJeq4zX4l3HhuIunmT27gqddAAAAAAAAADR6U2c kvYOMa2L7vw0kvD36up4E9Hyur8yt5dzr348fnn2FDnj uooNOW6zNGSpqVNJl/z jOoaD5rWpzpLJXS3j1S7eFt6548Wtn9fHTsT2JcenrQcPqtRknu OgFgAM6py7p2JLwjvPCOeWWIdGrssUvXYBQAoAgLUltwVbfH1U3Xl4 pWx2efpgfadnvXz7uZ08ejYccvWOhYs74Gy2omKrkeiuRyzTHg24aCseiNzdKLfmgdadNUppybrzORXQSOiCjqnThnyLD7fiyAdfOvS ZdFxNfgX0Z85YySwzG gdtgACxLJDVuef11rCT f6KrOcvaIpOg5orhorIrEGuE7VWba9CaR7QcNQeRITJEWSkKxMQuV5GiS13Q65XUhWdJiJ825ooKxUcIisp349 aEhn n aToHP hYz6r53 hfnjnm7qZMVdAy/Z7Wtcnj6pWrwuT7/z3LrkRa2f5fvosaY9cw1W1Io7ysJXnVRSaigt1tcFLCy13TDUTnk3XdMJESoiI8aiWRBBWiK9BILFXXOceTTXBNLG1LzHvGlaqTUUZH08CWc/Q h8JvQ d9Kzj0PAO88I55X1/g79vZdqCUmlq5a5HlPU1Em8N7jxHk 8pAyeyxlid/jQySSd/nUk08bN9HJh7Xl/Tury1MdLqwSuj0as2ohKoiDhqiiINehcuGpK8ifTq89e85nxMZgykt v81Vnnd08 dsV4 ffU9A/Ux1NLI0 nj8NStVuum9O5j0 Z1/n/v8AwDnCWxZroa Jh3r0mNRXT0Gn4P2XOauT6Uxrz d7DxKeO062r1xUWC7rFCzNEuPq4tzzfS1KbZuX022ImLM qk1ckzUXTXGkNQzXTegZyWaRnIuiygrndfnMuNSCitzo5r6GvLbuU7Hq Rapegsa5eby9RmOvqtDzPoudPNOr701XLsdQ5f0rDf dfo/5vxl0kGnVqwHXQxcY22uK2VxTN3fOZ27zzUvszd50avosTpyo6xea8Y6/Hx7OdJNrpVWddSJZBGo8qMkIYkgRq8GDwjJCoiUIUnWM2d0POPRZ9c4bzq  cTtfJzunYr3nSCR66U5VkzV6JzXomZ7T5s mPmfGUkjsVsS5Gp01Sy5I8Z3Zmu67ABFFihox52Jf0M/RuIY56ks9ZjdanA1WPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUgkWriXbua5maGNJXOjf00PSFJHgq 68L7jGfcfN/0j81c8vEVduHPb01XcJiegkil66AKBUgAFaIK6FhYKsZeKEMayZLTZMFh6E88w9IedD0SYLT0C fST0J55LfRJ55x6BMRxsmQGwmXKXyqmlsrSRIx6gKUxsqIAKe48P7jGfcfNv0V87c4Eliq0Nl9tNbyEkbm6rHJFBDacUy0hXWVahSyhXZddFF1xlVHXoiu9WiuhYWHQOJWRzRCTMEaFMepCJKpESsGqxkTury09JGUhDJCudcK62ISSWk6tH2vPPfx7/53 iuKRnWriasbLlgoSyRKtSyxIklkWvHO1IKl1pnN0JUx33QpNswDVvhTsIhKQy05GIsRZlkz3yNGR3AproPrNdbQryARNtqVGaYUFvU4axroa9Iy7HWcK40lrpOUev8v7HM99xbtPFq0Sottlta3SI4WBtoig66lmZLeQpPsxlBl5IpumrUjXSFVLMURpdExpNVq0nX2lN9hhFDYjICy8zy2hVkmcRLIDY7TCiaCxRmnciMmW3OLziktx5DaLRC dFXdw9/Ofd8Q7fwc135kuroupZxvR4waNrKjNp1G8oBYACNeEFbQSKivAc0WZjAex4RstoV3TrVVLZFJLqFQtrZXJwqSzEsKWAikUGslSmQ2QqraJIW2AqWhaQUU9D57fxn3PD 4cPL0tKLWtOpUYl12dKaMOfKa761M1jz kWpM dbJUUtJkXC4ZSJqrmKaK58S6pG6xQFRQFEIAKFRQAhAUQChWqAAAgKAAgoAIODcw9vOfecF g/OZcti61driE3aw4rP2WwcSO3IcUj7e04pH2QOKr2kOMzdgQ5A7stk4kduU4ezuKnDH9uecQh7ww4IzvqHCb/AGiQ48vYQ5G3rwckj6 HHE7IHGWdpDjCdoQ4zB20OFx94DhD 6BxafsSnJG9dDkjOvKcei7KHH/We0WT/8QAMRAAAQQBAwEFBwUBAQEAAAAAAQACAwQRBRITBhAUICEiFiMwMTI0NRUkM0BBJURQ/9oACAEAAAEFAtRvw0I3dTVEzqWm4nqSivaWkvaSgvaSgvaOgvaLT8e0lBe0tJHqamvaeovaeqvaeqvaisvaesvaiBe1EC9qK6HU9Re01NDqSkV7SUE7qSkvaeoj1RWXtRAvaiBDqeqndT1l7UQIdUQp3VMOPape1L0eqJV7UTpvVMq9qXr2pR6pR6plXtTIvamRe1L07qmZO6ntr2jvJvU1sIdUTr2pkTuqJce01xe0t1HqLUCfaHUEeoNQzV6gu94XWZ C9hb4atR9mP4cUbpXuaWO8WPJMje/w1zGHH59kzYRB8SAZnXWf1 F7djuwnPhBI7JZmSVvgtJa5xLj8CKeSIeGn3fPwrWiWa9bwUxm4utPkqFbvdq7WfTs/AijfM6PRdQemdO33H2ZtZHS0yb0sj0sF7LSL2WlXsvOvZewvZewm9LyYHSzl7KlDpYL2Wiz7LQL2Yqr2XrL2WhTullL01caXaBqDRPQtwDsidsf44YKp03wjXJjQ8FX7ldafwppLXPe6RyihgfR7adKxcNPphR6FQYYomRN/saho1W4NS0uzQPjq90NLwRsfKfFF/KPl1l9n4mguOk9PDEUbYmf3JGCRnUGl9wl HTtSU7Eshll7XNc3sgGZ11m79uoopJnnyPb0/pLasOFK8RxR6nXfQ7xGpNXpRvkv1olNajifHaiksW9SjrW7WsVq0wvtEdq/FXkrWGWYberVakjtU/afqUsUmtag7T4bNtlem7UYu7yaiO8PvMZQsapFCZLYZfN6eUzag5qZPca1uqfsJNW4a8l/3fZLCyZmtacdPs/Hv6g65Cqv3K6zb 2Ved9eaxK ebs6cq951Ps1h zTLIiEb3NOj3A2O7p8MUzJIzZhrSjOqGOTULMveuntWeDp9Hb qtmj7zLE17KH7jp WxJbraq9n6jU95p0zjBpMXMx o2Zn1hX5rRscsderbqxBznSwSz/qGnkRnXAHvc11TSoJBLH2a7V71pnip2ajKHwqn3S6yP7bw9KVxFp3Zqld1qCekwxzaVI5W6zbA7jMySOkIrEdGFtOrVbXkdSaRJUidQnpMmfTqR1iqdVlSIUou416UcUr6rHXIKEcVF m1nsfptd1UQs556tUMdFp2pPYKPGBWowsZUdBWp1IVAKojl1GlUVaeOxEj5i3Hw2la7tw/AoWjTm8NP7xdZj3HZZrGv2H5aU3ZpvY7UJWsri62eyXCvDqUljRoLD234O/WYbplktUZ5Irzxub3enDpenWpJbkDLMjNIZM9a06SKtO7jho1mXqN2n3iCKtjRYpDJe6gY86dG7e3WYefTLnG jptOsaFW3HMZeKSsIqNYQy1W6fX4617RmtE3Zrw/wCx/QqfdLrM 48B WmnOn9lmKKTUZpQKseTFVq8umQv9FW3HQjtYuuofp3fKNsXI2mvX1NsMkDNPkM oaeHs1TVWb9OpyCxTngpVJ9JhMbNF xbui01tl9tU7N1tQ tmgUmxV36eyfVIqNmJw73YOkV2Cgxt2nHaqc12lWkq2R2a6QdX8Z8ZaW9lX7pdafxquInO7enZOXR wxMMjK8LHJkTI1qMrK9R p 6k1GNs8N2B1atZrb3XoGT99g5GWmOnrapFYlTb7P1NS6mOUag01qd11td/b nVJbrphqM/6ZDu4ljxvdtZNJyy OrXksz2IH15PCTnsqfdrrMft 3BwujrPjsxCevpzhPotV3dm0wy5PTY6XRqvHbttgE2nyPfYlhs2P0 rMLFZ8nJJTnFmvSgt0YatqU3tHO2EHFOfUIGM7lz6lp1w2Y9Ommmi8ev2e7aWm5B Z7MdteZ8E1iZ9iZY8vDW 5XWQ/aLY7jTZZG1VFI GTSL7b1PxN0iPk1GqZoJae67QqGqKVFtWf9Nd3aehFLbm04l1aBtevVrivHDWZDJYr8xr1o4FBUZDPBUZDLBptSCYQME 0Z B1NeM14tw7yyMuLvSfE04V2ybc/hYcPHy6tbnSlyO4 xke6NafeloTaZqkGoMH90nC1zWsh7cI aw1ztgcc Q fxP8h/i6oH/ABmna63ObNkjBC/3sikfDLp/UuFU1Ctb/syWYYxJrVBjZuowVbu27ifgA/UW otytvltKyvPsycLB7MeOD Dqf8ADdpPiCiv24lBr16J8fVLkzqium9R0SvaSgvaWih1DTKGvUSv12itO1CC ip9drRSHqOJe0bE7qNHqJ6Ov3F u38/rt4o63fT9V1B6fbuSJ ZFxMWAO3Hqe3aiPVGzE0w8i3YXDEhOHR4e57dq/xfIDzd4T8qv23Vh/5HgONo7R4CU4FpaGpuSBncHYTXbguknATrqODh1D hJ9DWkOT2Zc9uWlmD/pHnMN8bmFvYTnsJyfDD/D1b J7Pl4R2/wCnAWExpeuKNoa33Y exuezSrHdNTC6oaO5/wBWQZMbfS5nkRlv PiIjX DtHbD/D1Z I7fJeWSPL6ezHY5eW30tUfkfLO9rlD5v7SA4aJquGavqHfpf7O0ZeMtkbhsbfSRhpBB7B2Q/wAPVY/5C/1A4TWr5oduPLadv YTCETuc2NMbhvgIyGOLZfhEhcjFzRrmjXNGuaNcsaDgfhOaHA5BkA3SNTmlY8sen/WeTOqh/x01mWtwmjz88M8iBlZ7PRxnzQ Zxn5KGIpoaxMl9XhlZuax24eB7g0Nl3JsVh6FKQoUIUKNdCpAF3eJcMa4mLhYu7xI0oF3KBdyajTlCcydi5WhBwd4XsDi4el8eRNkE/M/QD5s nqgZ0bGRuIHm4h/oyvmsdmFjzaEcLLU36dzlHueWsa34bZOSWGvWQwBJbhYY5ZJFwXnLUO U4u 2Xufan3GxMueVVpv3LtKqlHR41YqWaKDveWZuGPg1LEzpY01lOcupOCLnRy9rvJrR58e4lvocgmfR1UcaO45gHyBDIAOz/D5JwDVjzC/wACOU1nlnKjbtb8KWTjbpGjxywW4q0t7TqffmxVoYe3qebk1Bo2QIIK9Tkpy6TqkVoK2zkq0yDABv1jUdT47Ol2J5Vc0mtZEDntfccXxN ntHkMbXEIMy2Qe7i/i6t/E4y1zNsbG5X djCF5drR5jcodznPG6UEBRlzvhE4WmUzfuaza7tW0ym2aQAAdl6wKlRxdI z9bjuBC0avHauT1IZ69iCbS79WdtmuflU/ireevmsLXUC1uWwxXx/1bDXGz4A1PCxhu1pUp8of4erfxTWOcJcJoLkfS14ITo8Pb6z5NRjOS1pOVC3KY7MjG4kA3GPOPg4fI rFFplCWWaxYo1m1Kvb1RaAbCN00jtzj9P aG/ZqqtV4rUOiwzUyoDtiqefUFVuLK1T7H/AMNobdR8Mn0YLmyfXL5qv/B1fn9Kb/C7Mj3E72sLWua3eG8j4gWprdjGRL5jam/TCPJ/qMYw34LyAtBpcUesWeezolXwXJXQVLU0tqduIoe2k7bdPz7B84/o07z6h7NTeI61 FseiXm5l8cjRiYYjqfa9Wfhj5Mxue1vYWZWFjJLt7monMz/ACAj3NTG4HwXLSqnfLmqWTVqUKneZ yQlsTJ9ccr1i0XhyEBmL9M4LDKzpGvjeANzDpt O3X7Aovo0z892a /jpZ5dMe7fTb9PicMtsD3dT7Tqf8K0At8MyY3cj6Wws2uAA K3dI jVFStq1w2LmlVe6U7d tUR1SzOmM1CRuo0wI29Pl0EdWq GqMXdQ5HKscWJM8WpfVY0upMXtu0G0rkVyMKuN0WmfnezqGMSafosnLRhP/NHwLf2 n/YdVnGjR/xqaURit/B2N9UwAAcz4zloFXA1iwa9PQKnLZXBEZB8nODGt/6Ep3iJ72sYDMZbFuxdtD06g8 61L5NOWqPT2w3j8qH22neWusfvYtda91PQcSXarT3OH6PHa/g0n8Z1Y3OjM mSRrE4lyi/j7GtAHx6cBtWWtDW6rK61ap121a3ZbMoqy2XujrywllyTyFFijkY9PkAdb9NvA2W8uiqHdU7D8qH21D85pLt1Za04MoaLhutN 9iPn47X8GkfjOqPwpzscfWfk0YH9F5AWg1jHV1Wfgp6HXElrwai6JlWtFYiVmBxmkbJIIY996XZy6gMOb5s3Zg0m010FnUo4pYNUY bUr2xUnDu9H81oPu3LXfxOlnN1/lq Ntzx2f4NHOdL6pONGuFy8sFRecf9GlB3u4tZnMlrTq3dKXbPv4IGROfZuMiUNlsqncGhjeWWIyPV8b6sPqi gV3zchqDu8/ripMju2a4wyn aZKYZFrhb m0JRFNc9OvWW4ueOb HQ/xHVYzo024kKBoe MbWf0JCAOn4OOpdn7tU0uEzX/DJDFIY60EZ1my tBDBHGDdiaW3o3Eva5QjjMRD1p32dmwq0XelbjjlZR 3p/mT66uk6m00upcTVSPTqALdSu XwJP4 n/AMN1V HkJl7IziT jBAbdloDW69NusdNBxrK9abUru1yxPLSn7xX7SARrcVGs0lkSFhpaTwvfYZwU7BrS94D4a0PfXNlDtWnk/a1HYr1fy87trqdnbLyGZmFffy1tQ 2ByPE/wCnp/8ADdVfh18k2Mvjb9Px3/T01D5E4V2Z0rKEPd6S1qq Ukf8llh1G0xzXs7NU1BlGGaV80qALjaX V64LbNgzGhadNVheP1N DUrfbRfk7Tsajbi995yNkBEZdv6elxJDWPuvE/6Om/wvVX4dfNUz7v g8kuqQd2q67PwaeGcrKesNhoVNXbLO25WdK4GJ8dg8VOd1RafrEU82p66I1NK aRNa5y3shaTuNWDcLVgzPVJu2rX89U qpX 1kdxzXae22 mXzNhhgN9oDqwDun85iHoteJ/wBHTXnovU/4bsgdtl KSAHThOZYcG1ZFFNciVqea3FkIycRtTRSKlrLqz5rTJr2lavDBVdarxWJcvl83JsSDC1O5iO6zJtaUOnbYmZ3OVdyemNnbHxzCxwTFkQ4Ip2iSM6tKGfqV0ObPZbJHbnZJzb6zI9rLMPIg7z8XS/4bqP8MinRkNifvZ8J8rWLlkkIrl6DGxN5wtlhyZGwGZpeuUb2NEzyImrAXpC3NWVvC5crkQe5epetAOXmh2HOPVukcQpjluPV9KbG7c5pW14a3ciMoMLSWcjX74UxwePB0sc6P1AN2j48v9qu8o4xH8F0zQcTTKKqxqLmo8hTWx7gJMhoHZO4tdJl6j/j8mI7ig1eePSseWECvX8EjcpAEAB4MrOE12fA6u1NPafl0l H10Z0fPp ahOJfHyDLmPeQxrAH5XHuQACwMjy8D2blKMwN gg52js2j4830 EjKAx4HtyrPke3o/8TqA3UG awQmxlzB8vBI8MHqlDGYbuLk2ID4U/wDEPl4shb2rkauRq3hcgW8LesreuRcgUr2lvI1bwt4We3Kz4JcccJzH2dIfiLxxSrfUXtD9Ej5JZKBT6rmoxOCDDkV8RwV3SNkZwIAn4ROFjKsn3eVnty5epbFtwsFepDKO5YcsFea81grBXmp88eHrD16u07lgodjnYTZdyk9agOQj8ukPw o/j4PrmaY5K8z68ml3mX4 FpTqLCv01m7WxHFV0/U98tphfcKc7CDs9pcAuZiE0ZQ8/BY/i OPBZ/i8BewLlYs57T5rjjYpHtCp/QnfT0oMaNqRxp9INM0jga/T1OG5DR0ytSch2as1si6bhaYdajPdozljgHIABPeGNMzpD8mMsFsMJYJGSFjo3iRvZP9HxHOwh8vDY/iPyVibYS7Ije5h55Fl2YXv43OOYNJc4RafVjTWMYtTaG6oj8ul/w2r/jKOe8ObtOn2ZKtodm4Banc4KBgbUr02wx1delcIj6QStwCa02ZJsCMRSPRgau6uMJBBbN60flN9EeMfGyt3bP/ABKR3GzzyyPeRxtbljmu9CrzujOiwNQkeXNkdvimZIrsjZr/AGdMfhdV8tMgy50vnNFE6VU7uyCTUVJqDirc7pohqc1ptCCMSW6kdhx0iIqDSoInanVr1KhO2KpG1xlL3ubHKGxyem4xsjI8NNd2Y3ZTgdoJLGh2Hx7kGgDaPhE RGVjsypf4grD90kfrbndYhaySUkMMLhITlh6ceXtke0GwJODvXvImccbzgD6emPPRdW/GV8iSaRjblF 1Ok3EuPbC99d nSRzO7epphtsjhUI46cBkiijEmy00mCN26v9JrOw735cGylBjgML0rLV6Edq8lli92vQjtWWLcxbmFbmrKz2YONhIEcmDkmAbLFUfuK4Y aaPD60P7skOv6BIGWN1XTxatPmYwgtLsFpynfT0of NqY3ac0nL/KSNrnOjEgPYXDcseqHUp42frEzRHrDplqhPNqfvGUJN0Ayx8hEb/XIytVDXYBsxRZfxOQhXCxCFi42LY1bQtrVsYtjFsYtjFsatjVtatjVsYuNi42LjjXExcUabO uo3NDrzTDqUuYZi9pM8rYBp ZbNqIGxPGH3BC0JkIa6NgYnDM8AIY76ekPxF/wCxHyVR/a4ho35n8EreKS2Bep6eBc0 PNSzJHvaG8T2xep7 JmlM97VHkx24of1JYhII4Q6o9wlqUHteZ6iZTYXMaKrIY5DDW9TycLHmAAvS9z84iaQ3o4/8yyN1YfJMcWPY8PCsvbtAyoc8faRkVv200zuCexLDehhsSV1 oVyO/V2oQWbyuyRim1u0djM7f6sD2VnPpb1C68I4pLs7hBI W8UxoYz5OZnCAwezo78c/6ML5IR7hVJEhIAPqc75j5eEjIkr4VW8 uha0cnv2mtfYszWmxxiNPaXf2SuHa6Kzdrsde1KUbpnNjYIxKzeGDa0nAbJuf29Gfj7BxXjPk9pa8ZY4sDxZDSxfJMO5n/AMkZw/djsITW7fB0Z OsfbhZJQwouVonO6ZfNRZ4/HlZC5GLmjXeI13liNlG0VzyozSozSrlkXJIuR65HLket71ySLfIt71vetzlucuR eSTPNKu8SrvT13pCy1c7F3iNc8aEjCs/B6M/HWfKsw4T/JzicskeAfkPlnz7yjZK55XLdMnFfNcb1xlCNca2BYYstXpWWoBeSwEGFcbkYigxYwstC90VtiW1oWAg1qPZlq9C9C2hbVhBi3uW5x7NoKEflxFbZGpshXK8rmmahaQsxlCRjl0U73GpO2aewHHmxwEjkYihAVwosaFscnNcCXS4y8rEyEcjlsYvdBF0ZQ2YwFhyw5FpQYVxtXox6UWYRa5YwhheSycArY5y2uai15XG5cblxraMjYE4xlbAuNEYXl2MW1xRaUcLITCzILSnMa5bZGLPqcI0yFj10V8tQ wjYSGteE2IuWGRrMRQDV7xHkw3Lljz9ZREhWFvAPugnFmdwWSveoskC2OK41xIRPCEMi4wuNq4XZdHIFl694g QLfInOet71ySle/Xv1 5CHOiyYrbNnjkK48LaQgxpXEF3dd3kXG8ERlN W0uJrOTcxoSZRe9cbpB0X87w3UtPH7RztrsoNavXh3qHG0DdEwGYrNhy2Sp1YuXc48Gr6eDaixu5zSwObImssFSR2E1hy2LK43INchG0FoYCNpRLAdwKGE4Mx7oL0ra5bCms8jG3HG5EPW1cQK4PIQuyYH44ps8cqMLsugW1rUd5Rb5jkCM5xHO5MeXBzSQxnns2roz7e19rQ 07cDsIynhwXvEJJEXyIPlcQHLjyuNbX5cwFBkCxGi6JGWMJ0jVuJRTx6M4TXuQytpK2vCDHIgrDwdrgtpB2OXG9APQa7JY5CN62PTw5qa6RycZd37jLBZcg22CTJl0LXEVyVxPCLZioWnGzK4wBsKAAXRf2lv7Wif2bJBse47qzi6P4RaCjE0oRJ0chLoGADjamvT3OC83JkJRhLkIpWt4HoweXCxcEKMFfJgiXdsru4XAAjXYhC1cDCu7tXAFxgLjBHCAuJqEflxrZ5gOTmOcu7oQbFxhBnk2MggjI8xtCwujv4bf2tIA0IGNjYWebGho7HuDQZJGgkYyM LCMbUJYVyriYVxRhehq/wYciEQ3LvIjesPKHIU4PKcwlca4lxuXGgz0ujC4sLZhOBK2oDBBysrLFsauMLjC2BbUYyVwofLt6Q/ht/aVj zjDsAlV85D8vc QRwh BK RbmiKHMjvgiMriaVwxoxBceVwtQjaFxt/qFf78LpA Vw4p6eA6pI2PYGMQaAi3jscBc8VvQ2LMXuYE0bW9u71/wBz/fg48XSCufZ6X/BN7uSNrnTxHbXjeOEtL5onkAb9rRySSk7Mt3SkiKsXLdg8iEhcY5PctsFwEjts3pdHL7xshe8PIX 8ruNn0/3f97OkT7y79nSnZDEbkCN6HItwh/fK7mm1VIFyADvsCFyuu wJ1qs5G5XXfoUy5E2IXIABcg3i7XCFmqHCaFy3QhPlicjajC77Eu xrvbXI2Sjccu/lG 5MtTOUZtyoV9QXd9QTaepFClqZPcNUXc9TTquqBd31NGDUguLUFx31x6guLUE5uoA77qL7qH6gUI9TJbU1YoUdWKGmasv03Vl masjpWrr9J1hfpmsL9K1hdO6dPRD/Nj9EoSObo9BhFCoF3KqjSqptSsE2KPBijXGxcUa7tAu41HL9NpL9NpL9NpL9NpL9PptTK0AW1re35raEQE0DtwFtCb/e//xAAuEQABAwIEBAYCAgMAAAAAAAABAAIRAwQQEiExEyBBUQUUIjBAYTIzI0JQcHH/2gAIAQIRAT8B/wByx8OOSFChQo/zbaT3bBCzqHdCxd3XkfteS 15I90bJ6db1G7hRHxbeqM0QqviEGGBHxCsjc1I1K4ju6NR20ri1G9VYV3P9LldXVQVMrU29dMPEqqym5mZvw6hjTqnHhMy9UU0L 2D9CicwleH7q7P8hTd02eDzD3PxGYqlp/IU92ZyDZX4qnG6yuVQHCw3V3 0obqhrTcOYe2BJhVXZ3ZQqhj0DopCaY1KLs2y0AVI5mK60cpBC8MEuKvB/KU3dWupcOUoe252Rqpelpet8N8CIVsfSrkTqspiV4Y2Haq9/a5N3Vn 1PEOjkKlD2YlVDnforj0wwdMZ6lDuirV0SCn64WLZerv9xQbqrYxVCuhFQ8hUe052Vkq1brmPRPMukpjQQj3wY07lcIdVTGYa42R9Svf3HBhh4KvW6h3IfabSc78Qn2lRwAhWdtkaQ9PojMQmU3NRou7Ly7pmFwqvRq8rVqfkELSr2Qs6vZeTq9la0HMdLle2r31MzF5Wt2QtKx6KvbOezTdEFpg4lFDliVTs6jvpU7ZjPtNzHZNtwDKr7y1MpgNlR9YEE4ZVlwLZVamXIUdFwQAgwNWQO1VazZUH2q9s6iddsCihyUbRz9XKlQA/AIUh1WQIDCq1sEoN9KAAUKQswWYLMFKzhVnAtTXDAoRhdUQ9hnAooY0ntaZKtjxBmWZs5cDWpt3KZUY/Yo6jRVWwxNo6brhrJ9rhhcMLIFwwiOiyBVmjIUKYXpanVGH yaG7ynzGiq1CGesomTKPNY6N1XHYDKu759Qw3ZZ0yoWmWqzueO3XdV3Q1MdLZU8oaZlFDVVh6Ci/IzMVcXDqrpKzKhcPpGQVc3j6p0OikoIoocnEd3WYlORwsKvDqf9T38XoU05N1xWgyhdRsEL6V5tecXnEbsO0K83l2CfdFwiFd13GnkIhFZoQ3wAwOEczhIQKJnRBZ3HqsxUn2JRJO6d3WhQ1M823OWAoCPfyjlKOE 3PJPuHkA WPmlD5pQ aUOaeSVKn4JwlSpUqVKlSpUqVKnGeSVOOq1WvJ/8QAKREAAgIABgAGAwEBAQAAAAAAAAECEQMQEiAhMQQTMDJBURRAYSJScP/aAAgBAREBPwH/ANIr93T nRpHGhcmk0mlGlFbKKKKGv0GJc rQ16nYs3seJFdj8TFH5S j8r H5X8Pyv4fkxFjRYmnnXqJbsSLa7IeGv3C8NBEcGJpX0aTTFniMNLlGDgxcbY8BfBCcountYhlZ0Vvuxf7d/GfURkaEqPEdIwlcRnHmbWRKKKzS3S54Jf8oSrgsSsxpUakReWP0YPtGT9ye2RHZW9ulZFUrIr5ynLShyvovgnd2YHMcvE8IwfaMxukLZIiN36TVsly6ENGKsmqJ8mBxwal0eJdrgwfYhmL7SDtXskWL0W65FwjD xDPJt8koKLKb CXRHLFfBg xDfBPmBgO47JZL0XyzEfwLhEpNEJalk2jzZdIx4rVxnidGF7Mn0eG6rZPJeg8SKFiIxsS UKbJSTK08xFJNcs/x8s86MPax4kTzYr5PMiTmn0YM0o0zzIjxImHiUxO s55LkWxuiWMl0PEbHS7NZH jdv0YujUarLbOiGK4mHiqeU8lsnjfRKX2Wc5xL20UUUJclbcOTTynkjUaidslxwVlpZpayi Syyyyyy84lnZTGIj3wRJ7popkMOhRHEnDSyK5HuvKiPZV8EIGlE4WRhpyXRLJcmkofGcOzsf0YitFUMpmk0Gg0Gg0mk0UQirIjXA1ayUcpZLJustCKIumNUJVyxcsUUUs6K20hqiP0Ux8KhLOWaY3exxFNltiVeq4/JbFG 9kxi4LyW6yyzUajUajUajUajUWWXtnlWVbKzr1b22SYvXorKis63sj vW5i/dYv3XlZZZZZZZZZZZZedll5WWWWWWWWXl/8QASBAAAQIDAwgFCQcCBgICAwAAAQACAxEhBBIxECIyQVFhcZETIDNygSMwNEJSgpKhsQUUQENic8Gi0SRTY4Ph8DVQsvFE0uL/2gAIAQAABj8Ca6OTnUAGtUZGPgs5sZvgvzfhWEb4V b8K/N Ffm/CtN/wr834VoxvhWhG5Ls43JdlHXZR12Mb5LsIvyXo8XmvR4vNejxV2cZaMbkqiL8K/N FUbGPurs43JUgxvkvR4vNdhF S7KN8lSBGPJejxeYXo0Tms2zROapZP61Syj41SzM JejQuarZWfEvRW/GvRD8apZP61Syt Jeis Jeit Neit JZtmh LlSDBC/K FZ0OCVWzwua9Fb8SzbMyfeXZwVoweSo6EPdWnD Bdq34UzpSx7CZESlksg7x8yJyqJ9WM6G5s4YvXTrHnAxgm44BFrhJwxHXrkNxrnS2DqnphMSVKZYJhOJimfSA6vOwu8Mlk97rSOOWvVpkgsEINiQ5gv9rzQIoQpuMydZ8yejdKfWf8AeQ7RN2W3zZjl0NzAJmXVgD/Ub9clk97I2D0jYd7W5OgxdJuseZuwmOef0hejkcTJVENvFy7WDJVtMP4VnWrkxelH4FS1N BUtTPhXpEPkvSIXIr0iFyKraWD3VW1j4F6X/Qs61H4F6S XdXpEXku1jLto3yXpMTksy182ryboT/GS7Jp4OU4tniNHDKHSBlqPmHRXxZR5yDes zxWNfNt0OOzqwe Mll7xyBzaEYIuebzjryRInTEWhh0DgR1JWeEX79SBtcb3WKfQT7xmrsNjWN3D8STc6OJ7TF5Rt6HqePMWjp6Wgdn1ZQ2OcdjQq49ZnEZIH7n8dcBoJJwAQiW/H/ACx/KDYbQ1o1D8aWuALTiChEgj/Du/pPnGxoOk35p8R2LjM9QXgRPJDH6hkszf1HJdhML3YyClr6jY8YTtDq93I55waJr75MiDrpgoU3DyuhvRYYwvDUKpnSxmMv4ByhNiOkYpk3eokBjgYsPSCgWd7XF0XCWpGFEvmIPVa1Q3xYUSFffcAcKzXRkPfFlO4xsyhEhaJ20RhxXHpBW61s1EtDbNFuNbeBdS8oQtdmENkUyD2vvKG5jQ4ufKuxG0uBcwCdFBjMm HFcGgjenwYMGLGczSuakbW9j2sAmWkVVjpNtpNDsUKylpnEaXByf8Ac7OIjGG7ec UzuUKFDgk2uK290Z9Xiov3iBDF1t4FjqHcrLF6K/Gj6MNiiPtEB7IsORdD3bVZYsEB8KM8NnsylkVoc04gqQrBfVh/AQIbobWiEJTGvJB74yWd2x5GRsWCbr24J8WJpuMzlZPQhZ5y2gzlmyVpslniQ3NjQJtDTg5qsUf/L6N09m1WKI0AXnlhlrmFGixGNe6JEcCSNU1Y4IOh0tw93BN 02iTXRiyJ3TL VaYTw6/wBAGsutnWc0 PKUVoBftvNUKOPVex6 0J9rNvwyRgA UAvEJwLRMtkrjqkMczkvs/poLoVmD23op1qyNiMc9tx5IaJ7la7DnB0NpuXxI3dSZHhidmihr5f5cQfwnRLKIUVlo8rdc66QrXAtLIYLLhmwzFSon2e4dkx9w7jKS zLVEpEhxeiiccEYECLZyyZIvgzC 9vtMBkeG4wOkIzIgTIBtLbQ1zSYga2jNisRdRkJ8WBPYdSEMaRgRJpseFWzRQ2Jd/y3/2TYjcHCeWM312i 3rxYceAHWj1HEebg99v1yWYbXHrdLLOimfhlZDEi3pGl09iYLNcguY8OaQ1GHCtJh2V7rzoV2fJQrxI6N4eJKL93tRhwojrxbdnI7lZ3QzKHBYWy4qJZpEwnkk KivY4m/Kh1SVqF5120YjYhYXRKXQ3GqbEvPZGaJdIw1Tyy86I/Te6pOR0OHMtLi6u9fdDMwZSUKI0uJhw iEzqTbTXpGtucQjZHTiQjPFQmlnZCTJGRCfAuya4zJnUldNd8rduT3J3ShrWl/SGss5XvJRXClDVfdW9AWf5cwnOAhwIes4JxaIRgxc47HJ33eGzPx10RskIwy1tDDnNdFf0KXYYndQiQXhzDryxoXsuIyQPu97pLvlCdvmS8ND5tLSD1oH7gyWU/qOWHeex19t7NOG7LZgPYGWI0sYY/T9DDGrxUrS6E EW4sEpFRHQ9MNMpoxmvu2mFJzxtCtbIrpwwwRYfdUO1Q47WXqiDdpLioNmhPMMOBe9zcZbE w2iJ0hlfhvOJG9EbVEi2gkWxpcA69nXhgoIdFvw32YOp7WtWiA21OZEhRtMiZLU6JHtUR72OdDLdShxYby25EaXS1tUR4E7rSZJtqttocXvrMPuiGuls9sizZDpcdpSUSLZ4sUxosK9ec6a zo143IsAiW9OiQnEOhERKa0HDAiatDP0TC zo8NrWxnPZdu78VaYUdjAYURzS/WN81ZBb4rbjYRfn uZyBVsZBbfskJ7YrKU3gKO x9E2P0R0XKyRIHpTJHMbU7Zq1sdcaHyii9Sc8VbnQuwdFzJYb8tq734GD32/XJZh o9azftt mW0wYziwOhtjBwxBGtF8L7TfFiSzAJVPBNv6Uqp5ggfeIBfCl7Tdi zosUEdIz7u8H/u5fdba7ojDo1zsHtUG2XIws7CWG6ZFzfaUrGA Ndq8Vl4pzrjmXXFpDla mh55k9huz4yUG19Cb4e5zoTcQ1ytUUQ4jIJa0TeJTK 0GFpuEteD4K0t/0yoMT2mAqX3GI8Ormtm1RnGH0QivvCH7IXRuaQYb3MkeKszrj3Gy2i7ICpE06E xxocN7SLz5KHCh2Il7BcvRHSCk6kxIoPiMd0zXOaC7UJ6lahHEToYjWuoZAnWpiGyI6zZkO/ Yz 4TmRbOyBZywgi9MkqEYlnbDi3brs3FOg2azw4jJ TdelLirLFdDY9oBbEmorWXfubs5o1tOW1FuF7z9RjXJB77cll7xyO6Zxbmm6Rt6ln/SLuUPLBfAlNXmQmNO0NyOuMDbxmZa0 NEZfEPOkg 2WGKyD7Zk4BNgw4cSM8svi4NSiR2zY2HPpGykQocOEZGM3pW71GhuJDoLb7jLUoDL dGE2b1GhGYdBkTPYgyGyNddoxCzNKqnWICRDb0/4yOZZ4MW0FpziwUChRmwY7g dA2o4oOZZojYUph7jiha7hrQM1z2IttVnZDZdmC1067EHXQ62OeYYZvmmdLLpJZ0vMlx1CaiRD6ziVTr9HCF55CLIkg4dauSD32/XJZu8epOVNuSNZnH9TR9evEhOweJINj q0w3z3UX2RaIua266EeGpfaL2nNigQ7hxwxVniME7TZCbvhiFbnsqIkJg RX2Y502PhP6K9sKiskBaXwHQnt/UMFC 52cOAhirnSFFDitpfE1bTCZFfaOmnCLW7N6EQUnQjYdidAhQ4cVt4kPLpY7U y2hjA4MvzZgosHXBiub4K0S/8AxrXfI3TmoZhPbEfEIDGtOKtt15ZFhERIO4n/AOk8PZctELNezeibTB6KIHES8xGdW84XBLIJYrb1mxYRuvbgnRYpvPdick tB74yWc/ryX5G5OU8j4Q7J7gXccjYkJ117cCmxPXFHjYevEvxYroT3XuinJqhNgyDoURr27KKFaYbrjxR/wCsbFGF8Oa IXjcrTEY6kZ07uxRIXS4x lburNQrTVsWHrGtO 72mJAY rmtwUODD0WCQmi1pnNxdzUV7J UN5w1TTT0kRhb7BknXNJ1XOOJUaK2d6KQXK0RGznGM3TXSwYDGxNqdGA8o4XSVOk/M9AHTgQzq2qTzJOl4IAY4KWO3d15 sCukc1rKSk0dZp2EIKfsvGTo5m5O9LfliPm3M1HXk6SD7zTgVOEZOGLDiPx25Os9hPeij6BY468hIoNinOU1vWdhk3ecZwUTiEDsKdFLA1z/VaiFvPUESE4teMCFdtsP32LyEZrjs1/iZxI0No3uU/vLXbm1R 7Wdzt76Bf4iLJnsMoFTR1pzX KLdaFwYjBVpWSHUI1ZMN/mYfdCjcR9eser5O0RR7ym6IIm5wXlLKPdcs DFHzVekHurGJ8Kwi/CsI0u4tN/wLtHfCU/7uTmYzGRzLsVzmmRkMFm2eMeK9Eic1Sxv JZtk5vVIMEeJWhAWjAHgsYPwr0gN7rFn2uL4GS8o97 LlohUGU7CgcZUmmECrU79JovFXfVPyRzeKm2aI24dUDrwu4Ed7x1d/W/vkopORvGWzehSTVWqmKBTyW1mvNdkbFboxm17w/Albcm4reMFI7FuIE9x2rUCDy/wCFfHjlAnhRYdamCZ3Qv9wZRt60hk3ra75DJq8Ub5Jkt v yAc6pOA6kKITJj/Ju/jJCdrEQfhm8lnDFC7q2ojaq8f7oHGshwyXhwWGrKVTIzuhHc8ZN2Q/RbEJ8l r6dSZW0o3qu iNx1dqlM3dqHyGziqVG3qSOCFmtbpFtGPPrK4wFsGE7XrP4qe aMl0jRpYhSOJ/6FLxUjw6rO6E7c8dTeiTohcepPUcm/bkzsNaJKm5cerVFrzO9UHb5vELSC0gtJaS0gtMKhHmpFS1tqFNSmJYoEVvLcgUE3gn94ZCZyAWdy2qSlqU WSuRutyxySFBrW/8Ahb/os rsUZz4damkKhbCMR1c4rMa53AKjAzvFZ8b4Qs687iV2apDC7JnJdm3kuzbyXZt5Lsm8l2a0SPFUiRAs2KDxCrCnvaVnTbxCzSD1Qdi3tp/ZTFJatylPXMIiabt/hBDgonEIHVtUt63qQ14nJLJTJJG9gFRSGH1VR5SaPzKeVQebuXhDbrcVMvER28qlFIvmdgqvJ2WO7wVLKB3noPi9C28ZAAzKkHcgiOmcV2rua7V/NQume8w72dXUvzBwesy0WhvjNdI6L01n17QrtMJqYbecTJrdqBFnh1/Uv8AFWN4G3SWZdmdlCvJxjwcujjCTtWzqHghs0U1rp0mgq4ocUOCfvcEzcpayv1v QUyjIUyFCtde5b1iqoyQEkZnxVON1AebmuntgvdJVoVyxsuQYek eK6WLMWacmM9reV5KExvAZQxpmIbZeKv s7qdHFlWrXDWmQaiOG5IzDrYQoJOndkrC3UDeX3aF2k7s KIjzLbgIPyRN3o4upzU z2jt4fzRMTVgh1BPcnVnIEqc5ak2dNRX6kzgvfC4K8dYROyqnlcTXKTgqIfJBvzTWjRFE9  QUzKXm88eSZV/wDZCHB7aLmsGwLoR2MOsU 2dikAAN2WJGPqinFFzqvcUG6gFgqIwYui5hXQRWzYBIbk3a03mO2pkZmDxNFWY94KzbmlRSRmw7pPLJB6C8M6cxr3KFHGjaGIwC7MbXq8CU8jYqYzV04A3UWawmd0L/cCbIGRQdiBRo2pzjOWveVKVdf9lM6yg2eqZUgMcNyddr6oV2l44r/Tb81Jra/RFzqBSAkE5xoFhQDBZ2P080xkGsV gP5VTmsF552ldKB/iI bCb7LU2Ez3jtPUhWb2jfcp6kSqHUt4UDeZZDCjNm0/JR7LGq0G8x20ZLP3yFB7qthLcXiu2mSIfZqvs6dSyIW81PaOsVhVPApRFxUPuhDZfChs2ivBUoMBwTGspLRV52l6qYNTBNTPrV8E YqAhEOMqJxiOIXst9UbN6u6O3chdMtk9Q2qmjq371LEDFV0jU aztAY79y 8xu3i/II2ecrPBrEO0p1sijPiaA9lvUixWNvOYJyTo0UZzlP1sm/JAdseOrA/eKG6HlBd7UwNu5Th4wos5pkT9PmHHXJeAUHuBP7wTZaThdUpZjaKZq7bkd rI52q99Fe1agtpBkOO1XW1RaM4Crihe14jJ8/NUx1Js62eDU7ynxG9pos4oQDWGw9JHdtOzK4tF5wFBtXYNHEIwo9qvbQ3BdumgOL3EyCfZ7Q7yl280twKm3HCSmWnivZIUMuewRji2fUg/vFf7ZytcCKRBjrX2hC1MDXNUF23NQ65CdPYFB7g ij CYdgp1ro1qYwBTruDBIKXsjzzWwxN781oTYTan1jtKNyrIZuQh7Ttqax3aHOedpUo8UA7Na/wNic5vtPXlY0ODuY2ZTeltMZ8SI6428 QG9OiiISWeq9t2aa9rDI1xUFkKhzi3vSovsyNG7V0Mteordjgm8WJu Kf4UzCuu2sovIn71AHqu0wr0F2GIOIyQiNUQlf7Zy1xviStUJ2PRn5Jh9mvzRlhM YcrP 236KJvcE3hk/Um9SQwXvTKn52XNG1vGcaM3BEMPlomY1dOexg0ZvOQvMNpedZClqRJwFU602gTbOUNmwLo njdF7N5UkGhMjwBIQ3TBOtQnRwyTJyuKINoBQHBMlqc4oHaJ5DaLPELL2myVCjwQ4lN3wimuGvIAx2LqrZOG6iiwzi0uHmXKy/thP3OBQ4KuOxOJxKbwy0/ANhe1nO3NQawSaKAI9EZ/kwuOspkFvq5Yv3cTiyzU5kS3OAcJPa8VQZBNGiiEIab6AK9GcSMbuDVJjhRXTimHa0hCeoyQcN6gHawZTwQ4lQf2ynZ05OruyOeRg4EJrdVS0q2t/1U4ezTzDlZf2wo3gqGRkjWe/IBs/BZ2GJXTRB5WLXwTiw UfmM4oxcYdnF1p2u29V5jMD55oGslMEW65uFPVTIjCA5u1eViu8KJrIbnAjOJTA9ud6pUNx2yXvlED1afVWeA6j iBb pGExj40UYtZqTYcaFEgl2jewKdAs1Y2s6mKGNs1B/bcorPbF8c8kfHUrA frXCraP1TUZu2vmHqyn/AEwovEID1fqhLHI3h Chwq3Tnv7urI 5UQcxo/UVDg6xV3HqROi7S7m8UHve8R2HOa860A0hx2BScCx whVonOgsLiNYMk E8PmzOYXairw2Xl8X0RIwJ/urIbPDzxCl0moLoocR7HEzL9ZXQOdfLdKJs/5QgOf0cDGuMRQtznBWfuOVkit0Q8sdwIGSLfdd/lNvaIe13JWn9Qmmna3zD CsncCid4K8fDI5p2ID8DnYa0Y7h5SMZ GpRIvsinFQg6vReVef1dbykNjuIU4cJjTwTXw4THzMiXal0tocHvNVdw8FKreIUphXHaj9Qm1pO6oY9nNRZDddA0omxD1LMMBremMIAaMDsTfFWXeHBRGnVEb82kJojTmzNJQuOE4RDiNx15LM92lEgCahO/VLzDuCsvcT 81TMt2Rp3/gocEeuZnuhBraAUChwPUYOkf/AAo0d35j8hiOrsbrKa2zw2wmuoC6tU1508HDf1CDUbCs0Fkc4NZgq1cs4JrwTd ic/aOaDwL20LyPk4Jq5xx8EKXLI3Ae0obWaPRkLfVQt7pKw94q0N19GHDi1yk8ANeMVnEC0Mb0e5zdSkvsu0 45E yZqe3ru4Kyd1P7zcpI5IT/AUxNFHtBFHZjOAUzgFFietHfTgoML2W5IMWG290c5hWZ7ZeTIcUYsr1miaf6d6DmG804Ea8uoxjosTosU3nGuVjdilqXSxqQx81IZsMYBGGRdIkwEKHLUwlXv0j VD76sJ/wBREYyc5ruE1GA/K1Jo1sHNQzq1Ju2DH qcPaCA1inXdwVm4KJ3hkojtn BLW4gU4lQoLRohOlR0Q3EJ0b6slCbEhxYkRs2khdFHhGCXHMmV0YjNLpykFGg7Js8JodIx FTKi/w4vwTUw5/RRIcbyZBzZ0orlkF5 txwRfFcXOOJKKoFI1cpldJGpCHzVKMGAyTGyfiaLjPlJEbWj6lQu rPE9mKE Ndk2/QjXMr1pvnOmuWCzn3SK3x/3gVKbfKaQGAdt4FWwSz2vB8FBenM1HDru4Kz KjcRlG/z1TJZgvKpA3LD5rNjxhxqoTLS4OAfjkjMcaE3hyWbEM6lDpfKwy2smyIKixatY8zToVpvUdSQnML/DmIYBrIjRKe6RqZrPY47whKC8rsHLNhEb1oITYCNk0GENDRqC1LFquXmXaasV0wcy9KSuF4uoBx1qRdLemAdEQBLOxKnDbZxeN7BOiNgWe87Gie77rAcX4p1ndZ2w2OoXQ3VTWjUgWUe1XXUds68HxVo8MoeKtxQd5up8FKGJDaq5yznBSgMLlnPDBuUukcSd6DGmWtZ1DOqERzdS0WqjPksB4LBaKqqSyaOSqxWPyy0xQwuqTRMoTN6uOpV8BrXsz2VKvGTfmqTO8laRd8lnD5rEo3DIFZ8921Z2ezaqdWHxP1Vp7qG8yWxdGUZYbPMyFTuXstUznb1Js37hgpucGN3LBz3b0ZkNbsGWYlTbrV90qJvBUoV/ yq4ngqCXFVcSdyoxVkqNKwA8fM1w2Jp2FU6terOHmOUjpDHqDvlWruIDfPI3j5iTc52wLPd4BVkF5MT3leUdP6KlFNU6mqaIchwVDJVmeOSvnx3h1qqnUnsqmxRqx6n 4VaB/pu iGQubi1CfVmVN5us2bVTMYpQR7ym7OPmneYxC0gtILSy6 SwdyWtYO5LRdyWvkhxWta riseo69hJN4ZffKtB/03fTJGbEbR2EtR1J7TrFFTJhkLzgBMr7xEaTPQapvq4qcTl5qZVHOUlpPHurGIsHrB3NUb81gOa0WqjWL1OSxbyWpaXyWn8lpFYrSK0itIrSWOsLtPktP5LSn4ZcAV2bVVoGTAlZommgU1o97L75Vp/bd9E2skekEy9gKESE6TgnG5dc3ELBYZGwPbM3y9gYrozCnDvaQ9VqjRnNuwm5jJ/XJgsMtTJaS0gqfhJ9Q9WrgtMKnUnh4oXKkagjxyHgoe9xKtM/8t30Qv4BpKhG9ntMvBRWx4bXtZg7AhF0EGZ1k9S2T0rrYYOwYlfaEU6od0IevLbrQVVIKZRDaeKM3z3BXLkNw2ltUOk0ddJrMw2KY6g87XrOUsl1uKzqk65qbKeCmTU7Qt 5BzxNmF5Naxt57qAKdpi 6xdkHH9VVmMa3gE66JTYDkKg8SrV 2VDOqd3mruxMfDdKudvHUjPY7PDc3ijHe59ph9HKmO8qO2zMcyHFaBUzrNEQ2zOHBAeC/hY/2RvOuw21J2BZguwzoz0ig46toRvRK7l5OJOZwUigee/LnlUH4NyoiVM1OKvx3XW/VT6NzsFJwe1vFAON6D6p1tUS8LzIgzx/KMZxnGbmcE8um1jTX ApmU8SP 6gqUOwqM9pm0ZvLLA8Vav2ymw2mrnBP1p7YYvfVMgx82Mwa9YVFQotNdavF139DcAnOkYbzjdMvkpl0RpFM0rtoyJcXxNzk Kxp6R2aCSg32s5GK6ZDRr acwGjdI/JOiAOzajVNAVxkV0rRX ECatNChuyFxbzQlP 2TSIWta/ObMn8oqiA2IQhS8ZlTFHAT4IM6O 8azWaJu3XioIwTwcHNru2og0KjjghDaSWsxPtH 6LIbW6g86hu4BR hm97jIRDgBtUlr8FXGSgeKtX7ZTCMUIjROGc6XHFZh0SZbSFM4jqF4FNYXkwXXalxpI7h1IUEd4p0NzReIYQ7dJMIGqqNyd8Zw2V1oviPpronaN6HWeF4FGc8Lv8A3wW8KmxbAs5ylfXarTWkFprSK7UrTctNy0ytNy03LtHLtiu2KpHXbKkYLtl2ipEVccEA4a5J slpupsOE/owWTpidydCfELoZZeztRV2cw0yKDnaL3KLDe67fbIcU0xol6M3UF0bAYNn9n1nLNwW9URULvFWkf6ZTUVmTntWc4EZQ2dTkDmuLXDBwxUogEbfgpvswPBycA2FDdKl52KiMjZ8aYPSbpYKxxvbghviKITwldK6JzrsHAhXbRNzBgW soseTQx2YAmzJ0Q6W9Sq8X5bynAkgtXalVc4 K2 KwWitELALRHJaLeS0W8lot5LRbyWiOS0RyWiOS0WrRatBq0WrQC0QtAIw7sMje1WGK RaHSdzUUPwDy6mwrpW8bwTZtcGCraqJ0cSbrwInWe aiOfMzFfFCE3CHDM05oo1oCppe0VMuLjvRurHUjM60eC98q0ftu iGQs8cszgg/f1Q5uE5hNjwx5WGJObtao1kPaQ/Kwj9UYb9E4HVxQ1EI4b2PwRiRZSngMPBRI0Sm5G0GV2z55nr2BPca3jiqS8NX4bYQo16kaGb4G1utQzF04dBvauiie5/ZUoOFEbxmNjAnRInIatyjRnkNv4zOrWoj9uQnWqLeFm4rOxKeNkQqKNrDlDlNuS7iVJC9j1Kq/D8QmRoB6N NNRQNIUYatX/0rrs9msa2qs SnDYS7gmxHXWQtQmhY7JnC/OJF1OKAHDKL2P4YsjtLrOTiMWFXrPEY6H/AJk/rsV4NL2YXpTV2BZ752yIQ 8tiRYs6MbgjAm2JFnnFuizcEBqU1nCRya8sX90p3DLOGbx2K6dizjRG7/0I3Z7kJ9aRqF5Pkix9nhx4Psub/KvPskZjtgNFODZLtJZ5J SDGtEGFsFByW9UMtv4q9Ce6G7ci2E7xbRXIkZ9zWi0vIBpTYpNQ3IDYqqTaiWPUjfuqKdjSpEUxV1UoQheFVnGWQEIHb5nBYf grisw5QdYXHqRf3FE7pQVTqkpuJQuTkU7lkkmzEvM4haTea0wsVgVoFaAWDVi1aa0ytJ3NaR5rSPNaZ5rTPNaR5rSPNablpnmtNy7RypEK7ULSYVg1aIWh81ouXrclitMLTb5qL 4op/SUCaohZ2KIbhlpRClVQNWbLks5xb4KsR54KgeVoFYLAL1VpNWkvWX/KwX/C/wCFj8supaTeSxafBVl4NWn/AErtf6V2g5LTbyWo KpQLb4rQ/qWseKxWkxYtWIWPzWm/mtJ58FU82rSZyWMPmvV8HKt4eKxd4FZrn IVWfJZzDko4K0s2OBVpdshlZompuuT2GqnJreDVpDmtfg1VDvGioGk8V2Sm6HXgsCsB8Kpe5SWeXc1VxXrfEtBx95dl/UuyaqQmKoZyXq8lpjwapmL8lSLXgs6K7waptc74VUv5Kqqs1pWitH5Ls3LsiuzPJaLuSwdyVQeSwIWKxPJU axZzWI8FqWpaKoHFVhPXreKqAVVl3fVYt5rBp8FmBw4TWdjxWI8Qtp/S4K1 7/KtH7bvogc3mtTVMun7qkXxJrB7/AAJVIB5ALNhge8jRqpEp lqrI8TNfneAkuzMv1PVegHjNUis91irePBqo13iQqMHNaIWxVcsRzWIPisAqNMjuX/CrFCo/wCSpJbe6FSS1LYsfmFpjmtP5qQdPgquIWk5eus6awHJaA5LPb8lR39K028lWIz4VQwSqS8HZJTbwJVYbT4Kg ax5gLAclrHArTfPiCqub78NdnBdvarX7qjjaw/RAyrVSzWcBNT8oeKzYa1Kr67lUxDxK1c15Nl6f6VRt3xVS1Z8TkFUuKuiZ8FWvJUhg 8uza0cZr8rkswsAWd9V6vgtMyVHyHFVtDUPLqkdwXbOWm4qgE960YQX5S9XmsGl3FacJaUIeCk658lT6qdPiVG Icq3ua/wD6KoAfeWAHiqBk1K5CXZN8HITgDwK0ZKlfeWESXGax5hUv CkSfFYN5Kh/qXZ08CsLvB0lofL ytJ/UFG7hTOphkqJodE1niqy5qXROXZGXFdm9qrf5rR/qVAweC0TxkAvKH tbTzVWlaA5rRYtEA9yawcfcVRJTukuXZz8FSC6S7F89kl2B5KsIS4Ls2rQbPwWjDHvBflc1pQ F5acL4l2sJVjQl20JdrCVYsJdrB5LtIPJauSuifJYnjJUdJdoF5QM4lineDe6u1PJZsf5SWlMeBWc1v/wASpn ofyvZ4FUcCP1BUorT3wo3cKZPBF7nU2bE4NODJrOvTn63m8TzWAB2mq0j4UWNFnn5rMHyUw2aq66u1Woo58isZ K7TgpF58FnxSfFTNfFa1mCfFeryX/GTRNeK0XfNaBWgVon5rQd81gfmsP 8lUn/vgpB3zWLFq JU/ aq1x4PX5vxTVL/Jdo9qpGn3lPEblhLwy481a/wBxRu4VImQqrrDNEgkE7FIZSSrxhi7xqpzptUp16 JVa8VmyWLR81g3ktFvFUujJrWCqAqNZ4lfloyLZcFpAeC0vkpk1WpVkvUlwUiGyUqKjRNUEzxUxPmpG9xBXr81ObuC1o7l6q0QqshyXZ8itF495aTx4rTPiqH5KU pa/3VG7h ih7LyiGesAS1qXSTLTKmvahWlyabED/KPJF3YFGZG9mihueAAX1O1GFEFxzj8lCvaLiXELpSJUk0ea7R6rePitAIXc3gqvfzXrfEqBaLeX4SvnLcP9RR 4fopH2kA8ho4yU2tbXWFTZJFwhzm2VNqD3urrClEcXEYblcj56DZSmg0YDqXdZE/wD1tu/cUfuH6J3eTnZjiRg7FOlmSkZJzrt03TNxNSUJSbOU7pr4p1xoe2WbeKIBcS5oDULrjngz4BQq0dCrvWbexkTJFs3MhgTdeOKEpgVeB9FED3TdOfBRYuMs1SLc6YGKIaBMaiUHv17E4tfOmEqozAa69IJvSxLzNmtSm4yw/wCVQuDXGU9QQDohmcZ6lJrzcJAnNNJLgAM50kMfH/0Nv74UfuH6I351KnWe26phpJ2ou6Gp1ohzCAcRJAEGQ3KjvksTyWP9K0jyQLiCRtCnP5KYnNBhDjtUgxwGKvZ01Qy8FMOGzBETvTrooXQRLY1C8xzpfoVWPl3FovPurRfyVIcU 6vR43wr0eIuwK7JUs5dwmsywxSvQH816A/4l6GBxevQwPeXozPjXoY JehfNegHmvQHc1/4 Iv/AB8Rf PiL0CIvQX8l6G/4SvRHfCVSyv AqQsr/gVLNzXo7ea7KD8S7GF8S7OD8Swhc1 X8S0G8wsIXMKObTK9EOoozqFeMAA7qKlmYeK9Gg/CvRoPwBejQfgCmLPCHurs2cl2bOS0G8l2bOS7GH8KrZoPwL0WF8K9FhfCvRYXwr0WF8KpZoXwqkGGPdVGgeGXALAclgFgMuAWA5fj//EACoQAQACAQMCBQQDAQEAAAAAAAEAESExQVFhcRCBkaGxIMHR8DDh8UBQ/9oACAEAAAE/IcuaobYH8MI4DOUsAYH4SGoz6kcWsULW9Lx5Jt2EgWj WIaP5PzP8Q/M/wAY/MbfCS/zE/zE/wBkljJnY/Pg1bB8Bi ASjf8n5m9Xen3n Yg7kzvG59P8oJ8AQf0XNQL1JEbn67Ru0fX k2X7uf7mUM16Mn7z8Stft9o9aT1/rLGKdVCnNnf J y/E/3v4iNB3GIfmGccjMr2SbtdmQ3vV/iLdDYqY7R T Y1Y9dFCBxthOJt6BlBBbN5hpP3Tj DXSajKjTePprUGkp3E7fyWGnXIxqSaTZ vC6p2K18NAItyUfTYTfoGsxikUdC9PA1nHd0liq/lo3Je5DSH0Ps p7Mwt6eKai IB4Wtkspp1PCoYBbNvT JQ7FiRWzOUtfrW/AlSlHzKfq1KGQ6qmPf8AjB0u7kH6eoQeAZOo PDf K5uJTM9gT6azf0dKI2ShS9xQFD bJ86Zm03ZR7iB0vhv0PVRo1PVzm9fOLwLZbuNqbPt5/afp/vN  39ofYZKNW7CO0XmeBmjHoYW5fEcYXm0JHyPOqDMzxtYOwsf4KPSrer28asgeUcx4vpVVON2GlcfQq/Zz4DJt9nwdxXaNmMXyFQmyIi8k8 NdLlNRvpPnGryT 8HZJyQG4Qq/6HSLAr0vXmdEzofPj AFNynmn6e4UwzJjDd4Zvp9H67kml2gOvo lv4LUagZY/LrI2ndBzdQdBD/sOO9aJIew3nPQ7fyMKG06DhlVN orLLzXjo5Vlms2lTbn7 Hczeh4Yho0c0QKIQYR58d9F6EFmelmng6yl3NdcPynulAusqKDk6bjC70kq/KZSItlL5QNHcNKXIdG4mgaWjKsx9EwULbpKiXa/NPKG3ClVXMtDcGFh4SMDhZCCaSvJDbYidBKyF0HEtm lsbmGINv2MINsdrygT75gp8W7zG4GQ5qqlpLUHBxr6zhUoBW0sfuq0tTB9YxXIPQN7x1vO2odRcdsz5WrvnglGJAotmqO5Avci lg58MVhwYZmpY xevh1/gfpzs1Kr2mpgGfD9Xz4W/24PDWyhEpYcIKm3hZDfmPBDJ4YqJYXlxKlCjNLPqV6QyhWa2YPlMRwQrUfaWAaRNKBHQWnuWpX5S4AvyEp VrMuDjTaWQMMqCZuGgIP2s/MxZNDz C40Li00Hdj6Km1mpzZXq2PtLQV2iI0xsXvB3NrWiAxKv1HlDM66aTBSEboz3VMWYiy0OjZDtoKKNFvfExSXuNV6YudD0kW9wh6xdIFvOZVQl5ArXCQhrfAHZzK3OpAflGQLXsAT3IzNIDNebOpxEtE5rr4gSD2Qk1L ooCvOGeZ6 cuv43KuUvaOT6XO9z0YPvDTwANgO4tsIoYlVm3mQm/gcGbRbE87LFIPldRpNbSk6O8rhn2lEIr3WyshTqNFaym4feVSk0OiNNO8G1VaFeHmJggK/NxSJDVhXXCDrqVXWruWo6Fl2uIqqcHCczaMFrpbqNrMkwPKGBD5zYK7wVXqHK5S692hGj7TIOrJnl9Pme3MHgdAp5xTQ2WKO8M0lVXLh2h5kaOh1JSAXq32JodEHgLB0cRXP7zwxtmbSdB9BiJe828TC2kNub G9343af1fDtQ/bx0qHrO918NTtD0lf6ng6Tc8DDIsfJMxiC7t0rclHttrFhiH6FRbmtcVNIeE0pn3JpiVnk3VdTQx9UFFPNiMhr1bs6iZxSiWRsPe 6aIdcI2Ja880MxOwWEtg2dGLrUKFCeRSRce55UXUANKaQ4IzjoNChhesQ9vcqwvHEGWvJxHPWZIDxoNSFo1B6MJIFt3jJ8RgxnSXY7SnS76IyQotWbcoHYhwSzUzZkZUoZKq9JV062Lulb3nWX3fSjAoepAXNc1GtHnDSOkAo6/b6g8e30GQ jZ6nhO839vDjxyXaAg08A6TE8GW1ETX7j27QgzDXwRqaXWYyU7/Ln9oOesTTnS/ODBbfZAjz0iyjmCGlDNXKaIpsUdVAk81U2R2uawtEw80P6jh0A6lDB/i7M72gIldsK5fE1o1cdC4YcmY7Zj91i7XdpaXnpColtMIbaPZmaeNyIwecL6pZhxA9aQWrFnMC9SqNdpbTYN7Cm0pCmj5Qt10l9mKaV26ckxGBw5pVaEdXKqB2Z7wE3amOug6RyB zC6RPOUdy5b1DpNEY7F4POvDNx/engf51jpiGmdYuL8QrT6Ki4pS9zwxX9r8P1vHgak3A44v6LwtqPyfFYmgrkOIyXc0B8OOUarcyjaNDeAP3TRYbpMKcleeE9kBdmokK WBHHdvmELSrC3WFIt2WgOCL0qLsh2VhQL0YFm6aGpti8ImMQ9HFlLi Zu43KmDliyB2BC7W9ZXr3R8K0OckJWN41P2QXLaOG96lSnEQdSVKOJUrwDSjKIpz6ywt0XWtS7dSaQS539PBviELoIXWm8KvUC5ZBH6EpZaKOnhl4MyfBe30bk2YY8MO9n2z2hp9WsBX5xpqI4XHsbSFMRAVClkdblb1HUuvNJ7dTbg6yBDXMHuEWWiH7yOiLLTT9kAyVziENQa8dJQycxAkM oZbuup73kg4xkzteFQwpi60uqb3g2egeLWezAMFsEfoploFaDaLEo4aFyvN4SxsrW3I6M1O2GxOT ClDzJOJQIE1BppHIuBrU7/AOys9dYUMQu/BN6LU7VNErdYaDS5eYMvPj x58GdoM9vDOxtu0ePDhBA2aeDkEWG0DuPqKMtLpeoPPMPQgHYtPScSvjzXaU7BdVltFZIOLt9ZesBZhppSI6yw9V4eksoxp1Lql6S/DXDMWdZ15Vygk5x5gQcuWnKvmWottha9Wbm7DFktoDLRpUV8RdpX1Da1DSBMlmrWWBn61j uV 5CWwV03z/ALNla1z6wZW0NoBaCRDsuk0OZeM bLbmmdjVmbxLxMamAl6S2WrijHhd/Rfu6947bkg39Xnx4fZrcKvxakADZmzWOfC4ljjRM/QjQ5it qv fWNALV2jXjeEYPuQG6wpbfciUXmsFxsJjeiOAXln95gGiO4fzKAy5VtLlaoj1S8XXaHF5m8rMe7LshpM3M308GMu3 JZ0X95og0NOkTRBgoIzqKcQqhuURwhRp1PAijNtNMUlh/ayBYhrah5Q0/51rXERAGtBH2K6hgQe2b2phf0cXWCrQDQDTrK1WAvo6kpQqS8b9pkmTIOZZsjUXtvCtBY3pALNiZ/Mc5zjXEOSHjIygLvPE1MrIxfbwmI3TWxCazsUbHEdI7Tn4Iw8BZuxSaNSijeViXoobzfEZd3hjguNGxRNExKml4snvK5N/dUKZjuwT7KkUV79LhzUsclPMvZDkw5QPdTlLvK3rtRq7TVL oHqiXcb2E4PRwbze5jduSTLcwOE8ZjoPMmJ0Hzyw9ISss/s0lq3uuwHc75hoA7HjvdPJEGJDJxtfSMWdMHTc8oVVrJ2O0tyNEV2b GE6xkH5eUZKKNBpBsQbcyj6E9l/3H12nxKvqd4276FEdwztOabVczp5SuZoY2 PB0ggUf61KB4PhvLubWkAGbbb0IsZmouxr0mmIGwUOrtDJAvRA50eCQLDKXrLaWhgQKYXYrd 8aT3XQDvH0Ia3g/qVFGnRd5tNxZDtmOZQzaP028D e9gXycm8JtNMK7mzCItVQX30 GUwdxLJsPoNPxArLDXoIpF7o5flNnb08QMvRvPHMNMxLwsUXclY7L8pWbul8 GKnW7JeibTFPkT95xP2e/htEot2XpxCXrW2e8rFRx4cqZF2l63XeGn0SnmuL9LZo/M3IPqfKWZzVWhFNaPV8RnKAC0WVQbEACjB4FQy8l1esVkZxO8xv/mXzl LnUmx25mUJYqtCcMskqlS9u7PZgTEKlg32TjL1uVWYZtKF3g0IXpP0gcqussAhKGftOILXl DgvfZcOs1WAxgb8RUK309JQipcnAmAXTrD96xtc rDlNxNTJiWR3HV3mwd3jp1gVr0YNu6WwSlWNDm9iXRiM2 ajkFxu46oeYoFY/HH0ORtawgOtsTYesrUgrceL7f9RvHwMpWDWOjBDJwTZ/bltrBXflDs3qF4HWUhbjW6g02TC NO026z9pxCW5J4DV94HOWX7O14hoisC8vEbpY3kPgpvJrm nSGr94qrxocs1POnWY2YJQ0CGWNs3xANb99XBGocO3D0fl/EK49le30hQLOIie5b6v4x6l5xL885JdDOh8SjWl5 FfwM9Fhu3NZzDX5rJ2c/mPasUH2lDHC6qFrrwjheaTniBs4ffMNLgEus2f3jLv0F5WZMWquCp5cEtWuDddYi/mhy3YgSzR7Yir5/HSLFoX0tiJVqdobqtDrPMAogXdaXtCHJpvt/M1xWRal1tU2/uGn08VS3rLqzRcT9NmAILp A1xjZfpCtm/MA8u7EvdwHSAAx4vaV9ZmakmDHVDiGDO9y4qtiezeJbRftT2pH6Xf3HJHKU/B1jIQCQ6le4ZbAXm4rLQNRgXZo9Z7NO0fniqB2FNYABKsw0eePQlSwPoOCUKlNLaD5Ey6cRzmh0hSNNC kut1XXpDhs7/uIkUcs7oymVXt/dYO1aouzT8sGnaaL/doSGYKvf697 h3Blwh7jTOFB0xKMe6ov8dhkH9KGlrIYhrzdCBagMXpN3TFm5DaGQL90Aa7yzXMyvKuhcq/eWLaAzrKDuGiNyQBQzIb1OSkNdKvknslLigG8NX0K4bLEOp5M5NSUypRfQhOHNLfpH6l9pr6YyXomqNH7xBXV6Dl5lagLLt2JQNdRgQFAbfmVduZl2mbIYumXyYqb5MwIdAz0RFl0HV4gvuQuWAbxDRpmt1imJdG3rUEMFpoNja5ybq9/wCMr1XsTKgwLVHMUFPvuplO56HFDchRh GW8 GrK04WX7TyoHaYrG spmAsNLdeJmoDsB6RHapHRrhm8IlZ7RNXBm3oly6iHdKoVNxh8moyRiQwUqHq1cLJqdHnqThKGtvMrusCOG6x5/MVo7l KWVHb4eoal9oJ5/5MFNz2ywumE6OjCyxSheo1PaficWn54GxEpX3itsod3 pUspGrbvM zDTWh1hjOb/AHMDQsaX7srhrNNOM9oF2YGV 0S6DHO0awLzQ68zAQVfby94OJaM9WPAFYRvUOwenf8AiAW30reUWp7eYTC8U9SanqRxmzHQFB4mFbic7IqmSeqzHQUCADsC0hYteL7Q4XCpskJ0E5KGEjPqLYGfALHSewYK3Fr2mBd17Mbpau9HR7ztiVOqB6VN0LmyHYyRFFtB3 lytNF1GPWoa1MRV1tvOx95Ut1CuHJHF6mvXEz/AFMS9aiEg3vmN/IV57RBIL JGXxwfEDG5FdZZnO8SupF2DmN2SzTzyxNrY0bdPKWsKx9/SJtNa6DZvACqSr xKYQagZrrxEpYXr8wFqtjs47sB5 a26P4izTaDY5xWFAaxZT59M 1Z9SfF0zA/qHQDSVFKGZ7PwVfA0ScHGh1JY/9p4CY3G/US8DgsmGVeIQP33PKX8MesFhwV8LAMlGdDX2WF3PIvQWRX1ZvqG6mNtZhhWL7Eq11q0e0ukZov2itzf4IhQbr3iqxWTo3RXuX6BASnZO7zOyuOF3nKJbFDetOjSWpigHVxC45F2ZQcgJzxN8xY4G/dLKZhyeHXrAuFaynQfW6ky bPLsRe/Dr/EMueg5RYH3Ty6mOn2OYyYbpf1z47y5LJe8Rw7AaHEpnqMd43d73rDWjshhzP2p3Nbx0I7/AHdYO8X28c8SDoevoubVDQ6l0eySgOTfZH7/AMC2mqXLE4 KZfs4hHpr7yuwAQxdxpwyvRXL4DAVyL/EBehekptg2vEOFcS bOPVgas8gnfHDBovev24ks5A3es0DNRGvTtDtRLK21VP8SQqt8WjqLqv9Mygy2DlTN EMUABQYDweeiiapVoLok6/NMXjEprK 08wVbY6iEaQRjUlOW1fxBuGr1aQBwrsU0YaWced9pVa Gogr93WDXz8R4oOVtQUON5clfglAcF5lRWnT6 pBUU33gXC7Nn5TdB8Dx108Utdc/aHkUn2wTzgTlhWtSPN1hiGi3/ACiyH7L /gmKcz6ixy00fNj5ZafxNATuuV5RP0zXBT  pZVrhL87jiWL4t HXMFJHVKA6zqQ4uFS1jcqVbvvf 4FVp SG7c/gpX2Wj3h931oHR3j5Tpxl6xGvBEK6l7x 49jxoOhZ4WWJtYux/JMP3noinkj1/g DP2nCdkn3grsvCs60wcdYas1c Ob5vpg 8NjXCWJRh1esAtoW6sP5H5Nez9xB9Es5CUAk6vV9IVVereezvGg7RuNTADA2mI81eUzMZIcc8KKzEXYTjtCowqOAlNzi9X4iCJ1POe8H7VJMPMth7H9wZ/7IToWeyDTiGgXuBnuEf628qzousLTAuuPCoYUjnFnuR0LGV5DXw3DB5j3l63r/B8SJUdfsyym9es9mhuV7BqxxXJBR9HjQv5y0K6Er8hl/p/rC2BobENsRoN0yBOgU9XfxYMzp1lFzgSm82MAJVk3xXO94UoK2MHlxFLjTUL2WLa22PeGlxEUsVb8JQTFe dfX7ePuEw/azD5sxIBudTRPbwuIPSDesyVl1wTSKmYpPrLsm0P F/qeJ7n5zQluHaXpl06pseR0lGOgP8AhYZwnl8ec5uH02n3iVx6w38pcTuGNfoEreHFFGhAKiwNXa7k39xi7lVR0xRWU7bLRDlYaJtOACXmM0bqeTghuomnWlDY1Q0AQn54GO5jLXpazi5XYU0 h16wFnNxKwgCLXeKQ/bwfktB1ly01HU09mWWxcHswf4BfYhnafZmZbn7zRtLrDSy8unEpTFb1sf8K1nSYaHkY0QMAFbEusi67WnFVZytfo4TZD3nGL6y/d3vPTSXuaKrWRtYBu4ikV5nB1i3oNr3lkSYU43hxG9vawxK1KeiA3qK6HF UEqYNq9Y9efPjHiKAMXVXZYFY0DtMw2S9mYjjqClNQoCmqLz0ywddgK/Cw0tgFdicAuen8BvufAXmJ94giglB1lqrZ1ho4b9RiLVYVj/AISAq1rpN9pb2OiX3rgu yWNg9UtPorwsSvN7ESZuTi2bfGUzKk1DtzLe7awZcXpRNQC7LrKCi8tbC/iGkCy62Vv8zURGyOoy/rCsdJ1mKRyPdO0t7EhxNp3 cvOYvwnpM700P0NpVupt7Zz7TIpuGqwI9EzmuzAlrzFUzbx7h/AbPqiv92sF/pZiAwaQXsRwprUzdWhm/8Aw8y08fmgiUwJ S9bIbOcXYPAF7mAcvSIYarloJHbHX8/QTIhSFjD5m92HVIpaa67QAErqGxMthjnyRFkSg56IHkbm/8Ac063MX1H5R1KT3cCShg6axxF4nvUjnMCxQRawe0WxpdCRCZGr2Dt7hEV1U9Rq z5SxhvpFb1p7xBe4CCMaC/r90my/ds/bczV7QIsWQUoQJuq/4G4KsDp1lmaR71ACm4vSZCrKez2gkbN93L4NmYIa5MPlCAaeqsx9qjU1UmvHemHjdML/c9I8ldmDzenqwQBcYI9UVRbDQ4lydsTVx0DAU6ERnX2I3SYbi9PapmjX5I38WOFnHpmrOUvtAKO6DyBpT2l4bbB3F3UpmXHzS KVK7CDqFqWI sajhT3j5ZnRt8svMBYboaPUf GlnE7iiHgAx77yoICLwOvtCp0tCpqbWZAY5YARYVg1s9YIV9wmrwv3pkmgJgmbaN8gPuf2iLCK9bg9Yu7YHh2mV7cB6qggIpt95R4g0OYrazrDbeecf4hTjy Zcu9RfnaewxJLoKdIVQxlmmM5VdfWPuUdBD5YCWuUMgBfRBhaaZ2ue/wBwiinr7cmCooq H3hRcoZ61/jMa5/rGx6oihsD3YP0d53uYSaZxh/NeiHWaJ1zoQhkdC5g9a5vGVwnywVmEjAlbSpqwTbiFTtc7omTAEkOUSW3z1LjusDWjzrkpjeqzSklw2ld6XSUbW iAmYqtyCKouYJjzoH3LruimbZ6xwCarBjKc1MMu190N4ow2hWwEGAOBiqrSWmDV3zcMO6ovoRvog4GEhsN4NZgm2XzmR37NoiwAGrPIjiDWiA3WdpcDDsmUjTTQNevLt9SWVzPffOe2 RN270xPUxl1QtwyjN9en8fN3DLMwenj1tXLA1Q6YlWSb4olntjVL49TZoHjN6aRTnSOM6ehBBI1zzcVrJxVwXPrgg61vRc4z6EFWKHaUGQVAL3pn36xensgvVrygZYdoDb55nbi1Zbly7KHZcX1g7wDIdL0OrEsuH g3mjkOxn0aEci7WgNvnGUKdN0u16Vkqg6IYZwFc5QjSHZlYqL0thoHDXs6zu5p1IsXp9BrOyzjWegfcmTa2U/e8rC9VekFQ84YQHk2cP4c8eODQV0IBlXLBLoaElb3aRqAveGVS0HWaEZ5cwo0A7EEmEJl8IrD4QNe8x7aXtE81hEoddcPaUenmVsflxFFMsjO61BmcXAXMOEdcS02xC95cuXLly5cxhPLlDYixB4zLCgXr1 gCta7xojJKRNRj4a6zIs5Bx6RW8ek8dTtGtu0a71MwzrIWHS3eWfsf4FK/7GsplR  Zn0ep9pvH0EtqOkxBNEEWuy1jpAChX3 ggodVNY6zIXielBG4g5rM615UOkUbFvWaFBUP5XMfoxemYelppmoAwr6ARamQdD4dvi6MtaOM7v5E0B7y43iprEmfzLLCmhTwvxsbXBuxMyeg1haq7nL3l5d1UW81ZfhfjcuXFqOu1UwBnSX4XL8POJal5xD8ngnRQ530nVfSdKSLk7fREk1InglmBsLVS5xbyg/DynVgHRly5Qcj1gHQP0Wm6VLln3w8HSac hie6EoOWirgHwqp0tX2h1GquhM/n0g7pNofSXt6IitZlLavDMvLrk4nbeD7EeaHg6EACgK thq5cwzY1cKL9XAwLeLxrL1AE7/AJVM8vnLb 2h Yi981Vz6jPzCGvR8EYdfKQNwA4jlnT KFP6RKaEJfU 8qn4SrORujRtZM8iGd6vwWdGesKfuQW12yocE xEJ5exI62rKl6Qa gq8FS7TATdJ lobxMNXbEL6kPMwy21x01mm5y69TaVY2NDI2jxUr3xqJdlvO9sY4JbQLpL5jVNz5tCa49LcHw0/wC5iJaK36TRvOiBaE8L8FS7kuX/AAMv6e8LjP0e6JeJcYoGaO8 6OF/3YAWhOkvwFad5Zyz5pLCzr yI1cra38Pcpfv9KAjR9xNcdA5ogDtSXq6z0Y3uDeDqSmXqyqlhiOEqhL7wpfimQS5jhG/ggBdpd/4Sx64g1ESE00dJfmiHDSuiuqzBCLsX7xtfOUPOYhHJV6ROqupieubxo0eYOOz6r rADVdZem760h3L2hPPGvEsaO86JZmxvlUaVNltM1JYuyMsQ4dB4eGBfPp7y3IfT85hzXLdp7ZaSnwUx4e0n73mWxfqQUIK1tLFRGXREOGplizeWXXG0MazeMAsKC6sSh4lckpSPGvaD9RV7KrO8UBxvdEekCI3d3x2OrAGhfSGIC2z2t14m6qUK6d3iE0SrWAKpg0YOH1H49ZU1UywVpesdCibMcphiq/rMG8mkaWC kwT5MaLRjXmX/M01lNWg gCd/MPfNurLTPcXMdWrNZF1iC6BWTg3uIm9DkbF/PrKlK5D2M49posY 59w5lfKlny8yZEZk16PV1fKLu8oxjl/2ZiFdkwtbMwAgXnwOROSV1L/tHY/WoK1UL12gwLA56QtejaB sxbgDhdhveEWKEfBOkaHUlpZHjp55X0lMAWHXno9cw8ONid65mmX9xg1VbNO/vLnbyirjFY1OvEqMMANdl5RwGMMtejylFlsLC9aj4I1hxWcdow1S  z2PeJhAomoShXnBi2YOmVjNIZzzDdNQ6EArdB5sxcb5ggtHeOp8ofXc3lFoy467wfNPWDsZfiPVR7J2p8x0BQIlGJnWso tb1xp5EcZwDF41od5jnFqNhtXEPgYAtG8iM5KhrndPSAqQwwBtUO97qriv76i6vwP6gBRFXW w95bAer6CkdWVR82VnVVi0l6OOpF2lPefueJoADY9TSA2b3TQ ZlpgZVTOWOFDoPERvHwzybZNPcfvCW7Frxaj3fo3CZL2PvMzC02yY73MutJ36mfavSBqNFOQDV1hEjg00cZYTreOMsPfpNPV2tau9eQJnhTc0lyWVsnWZVnSmmJ0qZW12jVzN6m/mxt 8zseVwAx73hANWg2s9SWtPXgvmnvD zhtzYGmVagvjDShS7RQzrMNR85oxkrygSK72es1mhV5dKlBlm65b5ioCOYvIdgh2uQ5t2P8iiFVWqs3 Ifd 20lIXeXWHWNTsu 8u4QSE7216wIUptxCAbVsFsEXGz4YzZsPvK23 GYhqZISnpdnnBth6Vd4M5pz4jZwjwaag40IoTbXt5wwhtY5DwbydtEwTtmg4hxmN2e480fEILwXb2YC2D sQJXXB6727ShGYPbqdpdMpidzrBfKrDl Yzc9Y2Yu59OB7/hMeRgP 86aU/hh/S EubxlKcX0R2tK/ih/VT/AAJ/hR/qY/0/hFRgt3co9Za2IE1q fJmJIRbXJh7QhVbbaufzNZ4g0ZzmBpELlJkgB8dC7xbLcLrSxJ8grdAGArrdRIb2njVyl32iINCujUQLr1T3qPH99J g5eA3qfAvv4qFAasdvFA6HjU2iiziMDxKh9KN079z4qVJ2c54kSsbLlDp2JDpULFRrdRKQncMLEXZCuzc94GQKoWobHe5oQC7c/JEsPcoDCVAvJw GGre f Qh2TBtVCdNKnXSIEuZM17PbmM6MZe/64ltYk3uX3IpBzc93SP0C6aY2HLBE97aVsvsecujurMIZv0gQBlvrEGlXrG3VmBxqTJezO1BLuEPYlZ6h9prW1Qp3IUDd4MQganuT2uOp4MZd3DpFxVxx6zRKHCP0FQLJfJ0lfhiPFlTT0unSWR3F tWelwbKRl/aomt/R0z4jh9eIDYGps5r7sBy4H0JodCcCoK2K3nzNAVXP/KllOSXAVHnA/G8PBTNKeR3QWWuCsrqSy3cYPeA7Cm/9WKA5hsL9Lgd0bwDUq0eUSPYvAkRo7beBrNtr9gm25Tk6C5ltH55hNgF3xU8gs89I6QNGYMYBwaEUSwPmlwsmsv1FU8gxLORzdoWNsI7O2ojag6b0WDuqTyS6udO7yfeFYzuWY4rVZMlO0NP gWUl3DGQ0VpKA95HtGC6wbMkegxxfVvMvurKJjK6dJ0fQrlQcyiHVP0Mu4 CdaF7QUWNaOnnNXycxmRarMaMfcdHvAQaHG9 UP2t5akUm/DMd0i6/hQdR6Sjh6f BgYnRCxgb9fG9KhbLL9oVqVVaviz3v4ILHn4pbDAFnrHOzexGm1xXMdBs5sxLAlV4Ktgq4lmSVk ljiWckpunrP96IayJwer7EdpfKAcHVJbx60tMEd5g4/SbgeVRXWO5I2ZlwfcwsqC/wDElTNitpnF96dBI6151M2QfOUC1e kCp68D8BRuv2g96wzWz1nNSeVnlBYaF6kA6J6/wADPe/gjqtR/aAg0M0w3BjppTCAFae8ZJ3VdTcxOpHUynswNZXcrVsz/cMFZeSH8CZR 49Z ass/tjTo82J/ZLvCUEUtV5EV5FR6Fgq0HnA4 U64sMQ21nlBsY8yco Up1musxXnXQjc3RlIxKxjzYucSWMvpID4ljAzp7E5VfSFS4LzTLR31mD8xC/5Y1x78ubDjikAM RAvUeeZNEYoNE5UQHBPOTPi3ZiC4ht2PwADBGsdWQ9g94hqnchGR0uLxvUz ooGvwYkZDjtNYLlZekTRZ6cFzPIuP3fV2VvU73DDC8c2hdgvCEwEft2lrRHUaIaTybSgvHvUtAZwD8wFpfQSOS2SWn6yngb6wrfr2yxh4nfAZy5oNO4mNMVZfwKzKxDuQJeYrPDEsWnX1mTD2zHdQ61LMPbA1UwCsq0jgOheh IBtxw dPKU2NV5oVB8lBuTyIBXs/wAwUtNbUqWNi Z07l5XLp95ClihqH2gkelD/c20OjCNKPAhUHdZotwDGhN3P3JoCOz7M1HoBM1dLZzPmEofSPch7fQ/K8DftOUItqxTl6Ro0udJSItjH5xuG8DB7Qf66AVa3RfmRDsnP4yu2nXXB3iqzDWgDzYimX136GJ00cEZhFF2ZQ9mwLYHOpKdpY4wzYf0EdCx55W4FekdGXogzdna5StqgCKs4gFY9xlN2gsRyWveKtXXSDIejJrl3khJWejllzVbdN0S1ktjUJgvhUF1MKfH0To2NUu5HQ9wY56uNmVuQ K8NRNfYS jk3gboh3x2jPUR1Vc/OONDL9Ug3SXvTezXnP2W 8DkHp E5wDGFiNQYcIl1auygSr8pjGgeB7BhNrxRKCyu5XxLHGUvrmdE37oZUKjRuDBYYpBa dH4mSoekVDT6wClfLbG4rN6JxasZvG5fcpTTCOogpquqsLTAt6MWr6BKOxFsHvLiw8jCYS2NE3cCvdn8JqcCRL5AAXKK5hBWLhtRjUxngr7zUD21hRd6t2LF/KI87q1HjHeZl24sv8wIXt2dfMKPJWH5ljoex ZWUBztmeTQDhLTPsS/V3IJ85RqQvbGVv3dQmArq4t3jqoap9fwTMJjx/Se3ZGfaByXVNwDm2LWK9wgwMPUiC5DqpC1d6KEQV1EVMKeRE93Vu5aA qAM9zD4iOh5yPkmYBGuPgmkB0r7WZC0dfzgnLbvSfueIa876Fm0PeadD4hiiE0cN3BO0bF9TV9iWMAP3mEcN2ZokcYjlSulSLRo7pje 5ZwsWJ3KM3o6XX4hMB2FyiBldxPmDofNEQyDt 1CtG6ZwFvvKk5DyvH2gtQWS7CoMF5tiAapa4ZY02G6KvmY2ZemLvRjiB6fNEp4gZaq8wOEN8YMuB2GLCUG12qGx6lwX4X4m9Z5XLOOldTYF5ohTmAa7q21S4EpySChb98wMVA6WTVjvGUix7QK6Bky5N6FfM0Bx2u/eO3E5XviWT01YBUOXPoaTyzgfZDLPHZmPsa0hjWnE/YcT9TxCEVC1ZScN/p7zDQbC8rGKqUIMkPorxfFRXL1Q7HAECOl2EPrPnb/EWIj7YeM8/3mwg7tV7EEEfffvFvc NPzKl2mi2fiW3ratryjLM9afEKrU72WE4ncLgKGlgl5YlbCLC8nXMMYw9X4m4vHDL9oY0P15RZVNcAy7mzZUVmg6QA1b6Mr6vRmD 9Bor/AK6TWuP9VBWUebG2Y4uCOCxg/aIKwBrpKGvL9bwSVPJ/mVuOwYYN2HSkPsfL9olWO8CfaBgHIpMNeR cS2VM3aRAIiRTNV7QQgP3Q0fRP1PEBWmizdQWtwWs Ks44gvTPO5tO82eMoayq4C0MR8S3prnLENAYXW9fX/UuLSnDJYBw43QfMo6dg/ZLtlnQwLnuAhTSHjSWZbRrj2pMBTe7NVQ6qyglhyYPtCzS 8NER2VkFDQ77 Zbbqx 2LUXZj 5e3ODdp/c1NMtzaUIFuvRDF4NRBFobYmpbwcEoa25usAqLcQDQL4VRqFPkhsixqmdQNmyohwTlZHOLSKFvLpLtYs4KiF2fRhRcYxmAZfsH7S5kx6V GFMh6rHdfOa9WGpMT3I/b8pTzmIlnnDCVVArsOI/FCHYtV14ioag1crLJ9AL8jma1lHLTOko o0Z4q7EUw45x1 cwBZ5y1tjiaRrvmOX BlGNGAXPfUiwXTy5n1  Y3g8TMas/0QAq69VGboebYC2WaxXHxNTLjmNrkjvweNTeVKlSpXT oGXpr3lTfx4mRgVzU5YlVj1h 1COkd/eaOmk95w/p4bzypfmXDj50qDggo4thqTPwCuhHSlJq8Sx/ZPLeNCy08nQO0Kpwp6HbKGiu6aynoo5xeOvSHpkozM7 KQZ3Ow jfP8S45nUu/gm/bENvFY5h5fRiDoek YeiG/v4M06doZe/xOHNbXvNdazjPhcPZ7TXBn5l 01hSw1mvsfeGwdPvponb7IrWtV7Qi0DMb8mlaTGBgjDMpplcN1TLYppytUhJKFzbm0gFrorXsdY5E1OWLkj9BoGYboTJbUs3R2gDUdBLKS7TJR1EHV7QusGsHeAGGRnrNvWqS9YikcDZ0hQK3Nx0InCRdod5VqGtj8NpmUJxurObS4UCnyK95VURHwcQVSOtDm6fSZYcqyHYzFb2hNRlnedD41nbXWdq7w20m008T6NptDPntzNuiekKxpZGedM3/ABz4O 16znb4hpHifmo72w0x 957pnM3llGn5IgR0mK1a3Be0tmcdwgMXaYGWdeZc2BQBn0lT4UGFEGCAYAcSjwGxWnCf6SNaCDbUt6rpc0qN5xrMVMrRnmDStpVawfD1nY6S43V7LlQBDK2kGuh2yYZh1YqPxL08rMmoXUIoIi66phDHxthjdFLTm/WAOPNK 0f72dC7rDLC5MEZvtibnyjL9PMEPXtAJRjqkz/AB0Q/FmUy7T/AJOax5MckP8AdjtRQ5u8qSb3MdGJwXvJLBZgT1QkaewPvGqr7j8xRowK6Hkg5oeSL2/LGp1 SVb9wGLq6SL6tou0hAAQpHeX/jOaIb7hdmCMXT4eEIgFi6GaEXln9AwXHt4vr6Gf4Kfg5P8ABT/BT/BT/JRyLfZPb EMQrgi h6S 0aWU8oUzAPtShodiVFp2n RFTLxhoB2P4b8K vzjD L/9oADAMAAAERAhEAABDS4zzIy5Qy76ZzppwybRxpRDxwzxwxpTSzzTjDJb7LqbrbLp5SjxzzjCyTTzbTwzzYbzzzzzzzzzzzxzbzzwzThBzSJyzzrwiBDCiRQCjACCxjzYzyjhzzxz6xjyTBjwBzRQyDRCixQBCTzyjzRSTzZSThSRgjDDhwSDSxihhjRSBjS7BTxx7zxxDzyzTSwAhyQThTzzg1sRSMaJzToJliyTTzzzzzzzzzzzjtR7oTDTyQizJRBjDwirjYA10IZx6x4yxf7towxBSRpCd1nxyZ60WsNX3333331zzyOkvI2GBbyKpB7KgfT/7T33aph FWJbHC0MjgefWgw90qwHzz/wBq NtzfK8O7so14pYZ0W qakpDU989qtgcmweUNoIsF987/pQZKRNvZW8998uSAq TnW/K 4cR9suRtj0vDv8APfffYdlfagTFeF5tKjo/fPfGS/jf/wD3zzznPLqNtQqs pIqhvbz3yworz33zzz3wiwd3aIGDiGyJpZ3rzz2KdJ33333331zXUjHyYyQQ0V5e5j33zWXzf333331DUZrL pMlK5nSTGqJHzwBpv73z3Q9iHkUOUsbRnDGHPOLUkHf4yA9zXTzuYbawily99rDZLLLxkhrXrh75AV09DAgn2IZvHLNfLbzexTKpQ1sDhtCsBzl1ZSdj/VjLTnSz7yXWeKe7HgkKIesSitvo7qrHUCoPNBEE1uR3YNR 4ed H3S7WnLYqS/wA/Pvus97SiRK/N2Or9rl8/q6Oq0c8999999999pckHs18VhC8k  36eswySAMEQrAQYxe0 sQV8XrrgnxHfrpNHxztBhrXFjb0f3F7PXFo nDuTeCy7rtbnXOX7z1NrjZ7bff MbpDx4SVN/Owt6nOTn8CmmOeW36QlDKWz3bm9KNBhjvWiyOAKuJNaSmJ8DbZ8iDivjTzL fqLritAgOwMKCksLm00vZBCHrP/wD2w4w4nqm8w 3HM8VV20qgqGP/AP/EACkRAAMAAQMEAQMFAQEAAAAAAAABESEQMUEgUWGBkTBxsUChwdHhcPD/2gAIAQIRAT8Q/wCkQms63 hS/QoQmhIaFv1AhNZgYt h9E0nWxLPVeqDyQhCfRQtIbCenMRuA/Qowgxugm5/ab/6j4DuU1BTWjbBoXWuhaoXQkREsTi05GNn w5WRjvLGFTDYaoVNl2GZkS DAJBIx3P/vJwPVi6louiUYq5DBN 4zbpR1m6 F RKYHaGhXcIZWMTxoHZZw2mPoe idK0gtVHegbLh/I9jY4KpgwNN2NWZpm4oNn6KQZhPDRiek0Ymr6J0NUg1G2hc7ASMpZPAiZCyoQhsrAPILIlRjkvSXyKJNKTUbpforY1u8f6Imn2XnyN4NicdG0l5FlJJiWgh58DpQ3xFthW5G0NJ7lbsb6TlRmGOhdCFSDYfYOk 6eWxFEtBFMPQzaEAdvYfYc3IuExUU5HdJq59Kl3YQtvtZexzuQoRcRo0gac5 WOSwnwPajE8ESCLc8Vscu8Wq1Jx56/ArrGOxEO KC0uVRpEhmwNCIzX2GxZX6OapdiSIMvBog3LiHCD9ki6SLhHHH5HhWUXVspHHSmaIY1qPIgbaCLSeLwv5Ezd7bHakzc9oLELPchPASS4GCe3olWG36I8iQkwijsxU23Monv9iYLI4qbgxpFY7jl3uX41Ipkngekb2OJEZz3PYxm7f4 BwkwISiJwNEU0TMGhJajzDTyeclyJXki4RC8DawxRiKZG2oiPZb2tS4J4KUk4Svitl/LEqW5UuTGJ TZJ xQLZHG0MyCdciZLcY9h9sbcQScpP5EPJfuJC/0UYt/uSpfyOLd27mHafI1hRBm5JLfsod2htQSRDJYb7CLP8Ag A RofPHnQs7gjtG4plWO/BJ7hJsKMhCCTMyFljrJHwDFs40NLscDfeCTidhhxBuyxsaIlYzexNHUzDKHvmNwM1sJtpMx3CRmQ1sPefP2HROZ3SKUqvyU1HyWRpfIl5nyVdl8jRLj5FEF8iX 8P6bvItMI eB2rRWj 5uHJTU1cCZbkLpESaBTDIILTwx75n7L7s7xXwXuUutLWxhmMF2HMZiE50SGPYyE21WNuxCGQaMoJ2iUKT6ThDkglNZoSorWGbBeNKVGCowNowUgqKXRSlKjBgqKY0uhqqEfJNCMhCEIQmm5OhdEIQhCPR6JrdGT606aQmnd0Y6IQQ9UQmkIQhNIQgjBuNwmNl/R3r3G8puKUqLCLpUVDC6SfWJz6ABYalFaK CsorKysoorKyiiisrG3yf/EACURAAMAAgICAgIDAQEAAAAAAAABESExEEEgUTBhQHGBobGR8f/aAAgBAREBPxCC4hOGicNCJwkNczmfC/gpSlKUpSlL8j8aX5r8T8H Dfhf4q F/jQXF8X4P8FeCDFyyn3 Ck3oTJ5Gn0ZWx3meD82hKuPgkYpKImJEvfMSJLrljQeAhDXHQuH5LipZYo2YEqHfGwRQdEcj9 M57HFrhLQVLlO1y3Eb8aAZPp/Yr/0JOwu5HfGkfEo2SNLhi8Gs EN LcRcOEQ1v4Og/sZesHakEjzELVQxSBFVsQzZSwhkGhI EXA/UW4bPsLKiw6LXhRVr0V6DRIPQld 3/nHEUcSSaDWzszw1gfBNivfF9iI2ZKxKeL2l/kzS2EsDRC3yWJPort5FQRoExNGSv3DrlpCRncbSQtD9LglF5LYxQfbO6Rt1sVkEKM4bpKH0Sj9kaYzS0PiaMbJ9mS8NzuNYWj7 CWulsdoX9iltkcN0WkkxbQWEbRkEBCw0Fv6sg 3huYKCVki BS0LdvZnX7GJIoxhA0qmEbQZqoSe2ILZCoWiJPL0bjQzTx8DcMFdIckl7YsEYhGk3xiKUVl/wASuxDeBA Am5DJkPHbw24eMx15VdmIbF22VoJFRBWQlMkZBiaaRp9nsado9gK9ojj07cHpYmnkQaVvLYZ1FTPgnJmOG5c/02NvsbNGsDYUSfsa9FSTTNdDf0VvhPEaFMkkYZhXQeBCtox1gwHfG3DovDc2IWA1qsN i7Dry GdSG1Y69lpGRiYbcbHhuSCfaMvPCGJ02HohZEyfF1xcSpSCZpDQrQuBHofBRSQg2E2UaNDZEegl9DdMw2ItBojYZ0LixZKNteyyiFpWsjGKkaP1BoCRkIRlfDCV0YCYCskFrEPsEJGKT7FUK9uLcVPQJE8k9CvAi0L0LaElsI0mxW9i3NoS6EzF/ou5v8Azk10Tc0tPH Gby/6EjVszCZoVGYZMwVpjWIXR5QtwJdFiRsbMobJ8wFICLIJ5SPqEl0QklCQ1xBw0dIVMTwjGCIJJZEo6jrRsSe0YKxjUWuGk9kMoRUY8cZ8hjE4IqDGoRVYYnBMDPJjSUWHypSoqXGSSCCCBiCCCBK EcpJvjYYg0xCviNsw2RE4JPiDi4VmhX0O iPhpn7EIion2RieUY9i5IQnOSsnEzgiP4Ex6KKIILIhBiGPRYJrsSV435XyyUvGecmTI8kZWPJOUIhcb GjEylL8U8Z4zjvymqVGi/Gh D5YvCnPEG5T8BaKKKKysooorKKKKKKKKKG32f/8QAKRABAAIBAwMEAgIDAQAAAAAAAQARITFBUWFxgRCRobHB0SDwMOHxQP/aAAgBAAABPxAcS/DVqnQxfeYHtv3mFDZZYfZuWTt9PzA38L9zUAxp/wByzT3f7lQWl/reUwo2XMpYTp/3BYZzQ/MyHaA/MSjJeWdpJgIFNmv2lQpfsX 0/tv5jd/d94b39PrEA3031Bul4/ufDHv5lGP6 8ztHpQX8x0XbRAwX0fkSrB/d6wYb4Rk ZaxvJAuoq7UflnHXAbkOorCah6HfmEvC6k ptqO0RYfqnUfif0P8QayDCR9TkXyjWYJoGscx9JUd6Z pXXNyFFWtXdD 0k4Jf8AjEQNlyfmJS2O1X7nhihfcN/crvKJbd6KDRcYIO5GON7sPwT/AH3jAVobnubm6V7JgC6HPqKGQhQAWJvmaWvOcy/ltPj6dpfpt6d/iAoBa6BqwdsFJ5NLrR6Prjk9AbNcUFjS8PeWNVpUcOt3p19dlv02m8t9UjVW1qujriOMQRSWo9f5d8SiWCtZqpz0jriIhjJ3WNGDrNsZ9Xar6xLp40jaleeks6JUsji90iI0zk03lXWlSlwBpt14/wAtdtI3mQoHBUayuv5/f N/85luCgCxsXSOj0jMdLiQ0hRbdHreIZfTmO2HQenpeciNLolOcs72evj VYj5xMMibx78WhHVdf5oi81Qdj0PY07bMHDTXrh3qufVUn9j0VVrmk8B0Nv49/SsSvOdpvXLRcNObKFa0k2Ps/hZDVQ8Ya mL63npXpzUwCWI0HKxz2hstRYnR9VXVXu36VFu9XGuIJby7r NIIX5WYeHM3gJqjwEvAlTIMfFTUgdf8AbEri/pbDK4ixXwy4u7W55zL6xsoH3A1w9q/fLbwesHcLyRNM7Ye9sQYL138J0nvkwdQqPtRN10YC0 YIEzgaxwYYpy38TDud/wBJZdvnl1OCH GIyk2WPakY4K yGINUG4jmy5hMU9vQb1RQYFUnDFtWgtvGh444/kb3C3LZVqEoZqry74iWcczbW42AUvc2lVqFgsHF89IKUlkHwYTVDIwGzAAAmjP8BatZn216IjMSvqn0GuVqkGxOEqLZm1tWaovw1KqWjuI7VaVefQTp2IfBWk9wse0wx5t0XRf4IXaaqEeqXUIuNDH2P8lf5L2oHozLqUId9BiLkCLZr7N06mi4/mGnikrasQ4rfmat1n1z4iytrU1diI1FFgqkTWXL0k5HpXpnTK GlgRoj3L/AI8tefQW5LgroBvBZdGwHS1ehMcQCZ2IK1/9jKsm2rZjihK2tup D3P8VY9LiiGVcZA2mZDhUsVo2LYFW49P1cMR1i4Dp7w5NvaI2BznUwKAlGwv zX36WgElxBa1FFDRUnZ6loBC0Ba9DrAwBTAmgPuZiZWZISGlPAV oWAOEpvUgOsVKqAYK0DxEI0P0alBjwGVJzo2yeZZl31ZTdX51l8EVaJ0PXUlTBxjaA2dFxNiaBVC8GbKlEKVhBlQtQqNVKfFg0LinWgHEaUZEcVMelJiatYqUmY xVWWo03pDVtM0UKUw1MSECXibsKjKC KpZPeDsRm7lFNqcMuZOIMyNAUbEyNwaeoTV3K1WBgQZcsgjkl/K/NRWJFmlSI5xbEEymk1qG6BxdZlhKfyl2AD10xAjoliGq2garDwjqlJorNXFOI1gh60WmubKqWIT0LWOTBHV6JOQHLbi/J6aX0aQbL/gVvV1otXx6qjfjB64zgz6YXYkqzrM4FMr2G2zV16ZUYcN9vpT7hE/rxLrMSSqit6jyJhIgaxSCvAaQbVlN lAJK0sRjzP1DQpl1z6Eqk6oML7lppkUGqDipd1LJ00bWV9kRPekClwta53w7SDLlddADQiW5ucBCH2It0MJSWE8XPMfRSFiARlc7JLxFruvD7xpjF1XfCjJwWSawqvJFA8fVqjgV2iaRaVISr1qHC5na0j6QNKx49UDaBFcwMnwHRBtlzHWcjaEpwXwia6y7siDld8MTqqm0S9DOEYui2YwDgVGtyYcJ3FeIBPGKyF7o8xiICpJAAOVzLx9IXKNNQXN1iAL0roBCnUpS21cvJTJoPq8AEg3A6Zu6ukkaXOEw7CKNmIhYVYgHXz6vJSmrl0dwSCUN8/yEeGcTXFMlJZMDixz UeC 8vi/RQ1c8Rx63x29Mid6vZ6cyKeDBYO IAXW6vvK9Lretrjuquplwv28wIBmkR o KADdwSvQtcsFBViIwvTAQFNSq7dYMX0VS6IvE3S0HC10vnaAuy3mld8r7wEpguW jinSXOL1oV TZGHgzyK ppXklYHWQlaBziNmecTTooN6ZcEUiQotx0I6ix3rmKiC5SrR0uXmJFySoO1OjEiw0UFnrZACoHQ1aHenJMMFGsDtDSr1gUzp9GKJdd80ZtG1DyxYRV19HB7wCB19AtVoukRVM4VBqNIpBeUqCuep1eYmWRDu2w1Y4AeMOtLi8fEpMZQk2Mld2mkOFsLKtli6rrKcORVRsgoJ2RSnojkejNYOghXmGSiePAq KmenS5Wfnqq10OnpdTtLZATILZzekCgDcMtGvoBojhEYdMI8TKnBbdBgvY9K3mmnqQNWE8fRG4Ugdz vT 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 jBZQOQrplUMOrEGS w6EMAnTVMxagzVrkRqu0pPDKaM11EYmavUfwBpp8wfhjVcEOwurF1pTyGi4EI nR0qRHnCYcVgBaqCvISyxYBWUUR62TBANya4zo9t4H1owFABDAtXRzEDhTmCw5KJil WlW7gg9o01dUAQpCprNoLMx5yig4gioANLaJ8w9pySBCTASshFkgPzpAadSoCrMaB2JpsAGjLLZNiFqwADXmY8J0luaoAc8ynUzRaY9rahHSEf7sCADrQTzBNCBU0L6D17zRmiYMBt0AfRwUY7xpmh6rXJPMw6X2TJMqUQc22dIV1OtNW94EOvlEyEZ1qbFldPQLUq/wCDWNqirNE5OvoqTb6vp/c8PTPdmCzY9CleZ4reuPRBG KioCoeWPqvRLKSyN8M8XdQ8MXhVlZ5sLhgojTQfWDqusCPTSVpol6OdYqRBCmgGQzCoTCgrQKkCjOBtsLN/ECIZstlF8OCYJ0yW8bpW6vSYEu76zDMaREOlhiAZWgtvC1cwdMKeswEyNBWUOQbgGCnaNAVj61t16CBkGl8Oml4/wBS0u467BVVreqltvCnNr76RdN9Swrq5 I06VYGhU4FLFo5E4fsXcAaEyXS5ogynEzXS5TglHaGNCfE9AFy7k1vVgFRWF4K3gMFG9aRaXVnEGs2atupA2sVq9nfEfeIlmV1NnMRlLisOQAUsEuujEmlpC2WAan8AiJULYNaOCEoBMFx4ehLcJzzj/AZFS2Co8XpcOtzA0yR1soexTSr WXPs EgKF2qDNX4CJcUyXfLa6EVHcp4C/Qqp4IXcBGrFjga71EhNJuzC7i09ZgnxTeT1rH6sA9mn3IKgYSkiLgJnKFBpmVCnluT6Nxb7HEbRMAtThgcmqcDw3VWeBjNaEsaBSppiLpYM3ZQKt8DKg6RzmfaGVmwFG6jor4hiMjpZlDQBtvibw0iei2IIm3U1CjCb6xGMNOEnHS/wURVOLS2z0q5dEQAvlw441 IOyZ1s4/UVxFKsRvWuGWhpcFZ0cnbiYWxlay7epLKzdVdygC2VrvFpxxef7rKUJqX4TciR0XQJoooNK4jkgRK0lWEqi3m40wy8GssP7mZAC6fVUzgGXpWa6QhGSPfH69BCsOrmlluaz6NZkjKxajtqtb lt6/Uo xlCtIFXT9Op/ILVV5hs1F9a2hkdIEXkaAB7MsdIDSFO4cx3WR2iAAvxc1c5idJaKQuzoVQMpbbcHnI 8zrOtnyeUXRCbYQs3epcgA9iDdeWA1mflava5XMxl8FOwXfmdF0kAE5aYgjYKMwwprUQHLOyGrDa4nKo13NA6msUsxod2tGh4gErSGcoTpbAMjA6CaW9IpZSr2P5iNAuaxLBKQ8tcr3qEaQXoFCzvlBeAcLoDlviUsWgobsWx0ppiW93O8tG1QcawsbUOgXR YDmY2iNqUncXJZKFled95YWqle/HiBw4C6GaR1zT7ksmqiY1XRuzGub6/c3EY9MdSVXXv6A8xidcFhk6A/EVsnUK7X3O2 JZWW419grEW1l3rpvUBbZUccDuKt4lViHyBsEHz1NnaJCCtv/N1IrWAbfyqq5z/AOcSrYAoHLDDV dHLTVgjgBvDJ3RjISrJpO/6mTQVjfhrs/cUXjgqBR/BL6kW27B1HjkcMyk1gKlPHJLmW1XY1eTiZIYXKpeneZWKtWmFKu ZQDMjfEw9WvXvEd1X3jts4IUtcm 0FC25lhVSrLThEqYp3isOq/wmnfj8YxowI2qbpOGVJcLSqijxMer1OBrSYhoc9FukOkxWWL0Zg0mqERVRD9nSJWIo4Or Jcqc3w6o1Dz6X/mv F tS0DlmtAxUfMQ2wW9AFSoLcf9hZjKTaS3ktKl48BaYHa7e8pQ1FDB27V6cPSYfwbYOq9xk7M08gz2mF7OsoDFAO4p4aYguVHWamdyXoMYt3rpKaFOiBk4f3WDkUumy9X6zvFJyZRwGLOuzFk3yamn92hZkALobvUqHkw7xDdKGhBQLveLAbj23TtLVnXWIijWKKtkrZdOI6a6aSn918JejVh8IzQSmBP7iDgDX9zCxHcI1UoABTX 9YsEExLUGx3irXHfEBRQmEdo1gXXmCNeCtCQA0HsFpoZc4R2dEDBfFAfJEwu9Wo oZi 7bZ4YBAxuf7x2jtYpeNZggi1lB4nSwmmxEvti/EtqyYsu7dsM0DnSMupiR1U2yi5c/tyxzO5wAD6yh/EHxt3NPgjgeaJqg7KdCapwNIW us wY/MaWTsD7uAdnUfakXVS/mopdy7xy94or3IH4hbl9G6USjm5ZfkfiKO6Hatgd9i YhC5Vyn3VOOjDBwD8m2ugwGobjlQD3JZrQLrRwOqc8lQtVKZVnh43Ha4mCaW4G epzFap3CkdccfCUzcCXyMI9TGdyoKhrUd50Om8rW0KC9DfwwJC1pTix0vxee0SyCVRoPFPMxKBY6ik/u8o14e s1MKAo69HX01M1tLGDbVXEawgJ4xboFY5yvpaYaTUpBNV2gqKDUQBVBdB7PV ICGmMll0fuGnLkX5dekpG43zV ZQSupWRgaRnYS7ah06spctUYxjEAlNrCtevaBFCA1Ux2QYK7cXtxEh8mjP3U8BLKG6zsWTodDXlliepU9hv4GeYhhheAdm9S8r2heO8LUfbNwPeHSCajGjfdXxEuCv86AAma7dpAERm5WBdkMPSAOHN94nZIS6C0eYG7DKjYoVnmzD3iEWgHK2gd6dXSJRVhVkl7lJk6x0Dsa T7OjEDVgfNjCnb5GKGYpG4aD5Zsq3JT8kowKY6gPbSX3sYT5S1qqqRpNHv8AcUs6stBaxkaipkNSakNq8ay6CW2TxeIQE0/AgLtZ1YsNZY2sCrYIVlo1gOjvr7xb601hvMyzAjB38d4hso IqiXhyr894GrVu9HaUMWqOUy2W40/5KAUqrIy9pYuGTLyP0aEoBKsBdj1f1E86 2WzStTDAy2jgwIYHzLwXi/ro9XVJjSZWRGs2hV7dCWigWWR3r9ypIBQGxxHTEEAouwgp2EuHr79Y7kLLvQB/4RpiDseleghgu7oMPawjXqyKWbGD5zDMT/AJPp25NeAM4uXyU3g1aedWfE1npwfaTmAChFFAvHNcPxLKq4AZpNfOkWXq3q8mj0piFLDl1uq2jS4dRR11CBCoNO9c1CC6FgAMWT 84TLl2XukC7N3QmCikAOca/MC1lbsa1u/iGY2Cst9AfawAwNjVG/tn3i3AKmvK99iApZ8g6nno2lja1tUyvWJq hW8FKIU1AeN5ZVXMmX0/tSgDsQo46BumuBqdTlbpwQIul1B3F/sMoQFFasXkcl0l5Rmp51qvQmdsrqHYaDtax8HFetQwUNMd9ohm8NNPosSqCWLyugF /wD5dfRb1m97wC  IBKyomMhTXSIyts9gyfRG16A1dsHF08kElBNdgy9CkRINXBVqCvYnxHFAbUauuHtmO4MgtFHR7xLJLEpMN7dmBs0IWehpliq2F50cT 84RgNPVjaVL3zW8IAALdLL4qV6ti a/EsxKlPpze/HErfbkbB6sd3TCcroeNiIw5V3jSwCoj/AKTZDS4FbB0t4vsap06zUdAl9accBzLWLLgVQ0rld4DSohSMDllhNo3r/So4l7xWgbBwEoADVeg4/SywpaoFcFbBsMw/g2sWG1X nrE/WqdLYet/4Nr9KrWju1PmaM1M5R3fRuDaezP TBNPM1ByqfMDsXoIZLMy3DO/8wGUqeR5vpFCipSsW081Z1uUAqktqK LB5gVQVDmmxd9B8SgDcRTOlY5q4iMsjrfcv8AEp3FMe5H92lqFaaeGF/MMHQDwS4ahoN0CdS6ztFDqSBeyCVBRjBpWxfEBbkZyPiBNxpbgW8pTQQeNCuxbc0J RxT j3jL0EAA46BtKdBxxrBJr242OxfBxvAaiiy6hp46TINV4X2o3eCEBQG3ms/NfLA0wF3escvxA21ASzYX6nmU6aVaui9Tqu 8yXEGfDYNVbu0yCiWXVafxQmlsNht5l6ZFh/oPP8L06zui518TLDKMA Z0WJufYIEYbV1a8wXUBJ8TQz3LLkHsuGUDmzKITpRlxn2M2r6L0TWob6YmKzmhSOJcaCVOgJFKe5ElwYV7oy6rLk34Z0rqno4D7/AIGLla3gvpt3YvNirF2snXOIuoz2WzZ419pR1CTmhgX3phvtCV0KK4OOIGaWFmqyeRX3iKllIbYL8swv1ye0AK6uztjyxAlBflgGToG7or70eYM7c0ooC16BK62suptTh3lAAltUGj/ahizQKdRfuXvs2dOs1SXQLaHH5uAhMugGexEZYM5WHTvAQnUJudLbL9EytFFW2vlOBtzKVUUPkJ9GxLVaCK23Sjf4GsMCzbYpq/FfepQgRdQFH2a5YTgoHlG e/8AOi1C0pa19QuchqSw1pzwR41NrtvQlYKl0QB4iATaz/HAQA6LX7sqlDhJ3AmYwKMS17GPeUjiUCYhDX2OH92j6ezRhrY64dlNbLSGR0bmFNsPZyQdrW9fuQkxI1hVYNhg2StRkLRa40l5RgGldvz5m6glR2es0O hR9jEyxs0cKbEvk1NhCdLjhW8F6M7 qhrudRUSZka1YU ywcYpba3J5F oLUXjM0Az0vMXdkCGb7nWxuIMKOW9dTWIC0UPaVXDD 78S0IunXJfYHzEmoKLQMV8r4mVdQGuhXdi4KaCX7OD5Y6EC MN/7zHdoGrfY/usQiyVU5Tv1jOC8TZaqF554jIuFTOw3Kfe 0UQZ2rS81zCgdAtL XrxFlY4qwHB3eIc42RaOeulETMintW4XQ1d3E3FpGAx1dsd5ZjZLa1eV94t6/wCKyaWG3evQ/wBQusGKV39XjaLuBmCjubFUeYdo46 NuKXaFlOoRPvVzrPeX1q94qCEPRiPfd2l9oYbhcRQhKDA45ZRiiLvMpgAVnLevnxE2VsXtVadzWU36D5yC7jVYhgJd9N 8ExRz3P4h5mGWpwfZqJtLTvX/CWQjIDf1ORQpbjSoBulnEXdKHfDCWpK4RL1inB51GYKNGiux30Bs4ETWQLunrZLfEXSAmcal8JAG5kpktv1h2yFZdFbf6gUsIWp Sse0MGUTOpe9kVuaL/CNoDK54xBq4TB6qfajzFcpBjV6nsPmGsHCnA57sURHkUqlmgbdvqclmYZMb9s6QKyARKdH8oBZ4KrC9Tl4lFqr0HTYl7bTQVV7q47zDA2hu7Dr/2WCDM1C2rl4950Uize6m71YL5QtyL1d1oMzEgG9yc4CXQBDVyV3VmslNUt410Od/8AEjtbAWrgN1xElBwNlNC86w/DAetprwGDqy16sJnYtwUrAxLVIOA2PU3msepj5RTSb8jX5mR2WHPLAXpGJmqz0aGDKQTnhW5/eYxbZDJhE Zc5g1tiNnEuAtgUdxf0kXzFI6rddRs7VLdGr4YwGnuG34QmZsZDdhXosaI2fUoYjVtALdErajZiWeHBfUWAtjewGjwM30t46M90c9oafr1tKTUyRS4Bgc8L69ovSER0vPyxQVXMVpxHFZdwlAJurq0s7XBdbto3Nvq4lbqp8ILNKER7MvziU0y5PSg9oyYjqlg614Ud4CACjLsDqvtKWzqhvqP28wttGBTo/LXiEV6HGnc69IEMQnUtXKF/MLA5NI2O5XvGahLcJgdB9ktRxtZbcnU6XGhi2WN4u7texMvAowBfmvf23gnyBY0aX2dNYfabHqr2UQEfhBFk6abXiXtXlHA8e3 G6FK03hr ABKbb1wC7wezbFoynPATNL9OvuNsOsQSx5q6jvm69aW2bxAi4712NdVV7EdW4w5xj9zC7mwOaNA8ktjUhbup /DFoNoEZsyHh  kVtAVveI4XbMISmKW y7JDjGnLcaHZsFJ7sT3j5tbac7u2JXc0UOIYV0zq4B3pv0YVgJqtVeEyIiks621i9ousafQ0 ybfxRqyORejQg3cw2UAl11XHQJSAKSYsy/qC8jd8tZebg6SUeyUwOX4xSZRZYO3l5upRPQRht7 WDrNIpbedY9v21u7VnduAxrRa4wds2xMEW/mOLZVq1eNQffxDoc72VvPtXYIwcUa1vmnv8kFtKCzb1u6jzEecFtDNFvTNSmxbsXnbXW8SpowXbPMnXiJp8DzL8r4hzGxFuv1tK/wADp eJy3Ea4g9dXg7xG9BTHxDYpWOxAYBl7Bacccc3EJlSe0Vswq5d9fQTBgzkSUU56RoXUtotBeaLlhXQOoquxvChS1Z6uZZpOV0aw6n6gc gdAzfFSo0LWvT/ufLYNemELnivyyKd 3OH5lrq j7I8F0st30 kFBQawil95B08MGn6BSkW6P49ubualOYCHK9Gv3LS1Db2Mdl3b4xRTI3RwlgIMhrSfgthjqkNjU8tX0IKLyumRrQ4JV1ga0xvBd8iGaD/aUiFWmNuJYSCCMUftiAuxBm1Ldj2IA1ZByhydOO0trRwSzHcu14i8gcBv0jbnwSwcZDAx0DiYAACigwB0iG63grn9f4s/ToaL3XoGVjdgEGvmnloL0CL0qX9GJ21iJLQM2OL9W4AEKgVRxGXrYcImA8wpEZMT3tga8s63srAsrSYqm2W/3BB4M0WoO012g6ixG9xKjbqdFUCh0xl5mBEIBYlsq3aa7MQ9EYIZ0dzWUBOmU02LJdXWYpIKT0WLllR2KyAKXIWDq h0O vRbD89I1QljGQZ5A9mXgyAc3s96llapvo7/AM6D37eIwHB zonxM/6OEK4qydcYohT22LG3jWBWmkrpBMkJ0b9LmN3Q8tDy2 IjXMCZaP7HzO1wbtZeWk92YQd2OdfFQy6U7za63z/lpjlqcnF92ryRYjujbnDp2IsbXBYmENw/XLKCFm4cht32e8YUOg6Ton7TU96HT1BHw6W1TyUMVOF7UBs4jy PMKLNCaMoe0CWbfEGQOtXyK2sZr7KkJWne5fawXy2bQYDfa/tbBKgYHQwRZSYoGWFPY64Y6CLsKD9AHhzAZaI30/pG0Z9tX/UDG8vfH iOPQrphRiwZjkgc3YD8e3B1Jwupmx1qJuKhdlv8CrqU ZZtkIK6Ufl JQXUL4PRIc677dxEyVDlvbr6UugMyu19HL9iEmIoBg/wBwKFWs2D/RBkCugpfMwD/JXW4NTmv5Vp3h2vGkp8mDoPMpvUIYKfBbO0ySRcYovq1rfUjarqvPWHNoLYaFt0HEAxoUDAeCZDzdVQG4hkM9UaKcsMNiuFrdyUxrD6XrdJsxMyBLRuAXhYsag49ogqUWqmglZ3p qBfF/N8XZFw/euCdp78GICqTI8RxnkwpmujeZsNPwQOhTXlEkG6fkf8AIWdDzXlmvQHnTutT1AZR4UGmKO6eDMIxLo/3FQ3retgzX F psufyiu2r3xiMtEcmH5mjeo CC28zleDY6y0xY/h7Si80V PQw2PSAiaFbdc5/L6JcCv8gMKBV4I8UGyS0OjTjocQwKRqAKA8R5q/vANVfEN0Op53li5gwMg3T7jqFykJQ4Wg4mJ3RGjiy9c6wchXClPLoREtUFly1BJoDJVBwcVDgomFhX5MMaRCVmFaMIzOBw TBo7QWIdtdevwx0QPpvqq/oYgsOFpelpctlhy43lEBi1Esdbt5mmkeQtQ08F01PMAtFaFZPw0YQC1EbCbhpOXGuBPwfxr1y6IPzN3/YwCv8ASsCw2AdmBllkPUdD8TauDBoJq4NmFq70a/8AhVStJwg3P5KPeXqW5jOt5M yaMrG nTstmsgg0y tR9x44wR1hFm JpLtMVBXI73sDFqJaDTo5AoSWX3qgGoV7 8qH7uos0qv7rEAOszZVgSwxK5wZbKWnbpAIFdkC 6lrltOLFP3MiEGnVI BlM7tGCDTsmLJZr5kOrB8DBgur1PFvxExGRWzVW/ElnyxKu6ct YVfgydCmJAEV198qW94yoM7J1j9GWKgZm0FR2R9mI6ycO PuZKs/se/ Cg9/amZGUHsD8Tf6teMYYzfqZKviVhDMUoez9wUzVHziDb7h4P4sP8dCyUzboVFeQFxhlr1XPmUUAFHFbRRoTM4wjtghrUvB1S/Hj0dYawoGLbejHmF6w0VgpJsziozU0cNi13JUCt6kEDhL6VZEK/izBgHxG/MAO7UEzKVqGY3bdLICyA0U0qnywEwWFqrwmJViZ3x qYc0Fy1VDF6u8FkFq9 rXWMBwqwXkdXUaS2YDllojal7rLJjsrKh9oke7RW9wUB3rlR 78RMAsxiAwDRKHJN7INVivkYCJK2CIpfmWU0JQq1f8/wAFLyfHpqgiCG6ySdy9ADWuGINWUUemlQB7mTAHCPnMEMDWz/AMC0QYC3wjr74PMvEOUEV2TWDXsfMvwfKjL6CMzfwetq JR508SrlWyx9zG5fTmGt/QJ5q5qHaOMYTNWANhusDWsDoALXq2l6IuRqpgoKIVxXyS/1rhuuy7zLAF0LD03IyKzxYoHjCAos9RQXvo6jG3FmCsowby1eHFQNHnZjpDz979UuVvTd3uVt2fVFrDiO6mpVzyzHivkVv3CL2Y2qzHuIzob9tFGa1oeqTRIpsso7mg8WSxdlU3DJ7kwriXYsb JRLd3av8AQSq1/m1Fd1HiDRboHspQtKuaud3PoqM 8GcAsPJtFHRAl0Uyk0e3/gNTvGPapZrNXut9phQqFUBUo5ynvDuPZZSos OK6W mHLBol0HTKsfIRqnY3gKlFC2bhFThsHR9TMxh7AHCM2sbZHCvAIpjWENMyrQFV06xhzNCzkesfCQVlg9XTaChC2kqjuhJ BiGVidCNMUt/gCqg21b9kDRIPCDjPHWBfHA0NWOlBCFkznIFY4oxGluYNxF 6lzmjddkGtsurszkLg0QU1OUnEtb cVh6zjnaytopsRBfr/AN pkFbzyBf3FAuh9xr8zKOAef5um4 qZXB3yJUWcEl5BNWlXe3j8xcFK7axx8yErQjXFwotQjfIH/gALBFdzr4GYbAJLvqfLXsygOC7gW/UfrRAW1cQ4oe8oHvuYCdMtemh F8Y0cIhvvAUsmaGC92JoYHsOAc4aehBaSYvkHpvHyconL9YnQQmfY2BwEubxKzq9zzFHoQUMXiOBy/RFq29RwnV/wBy YwoN9AcfccuWnVfVrfg0JXUEeC4q2RGVp9ohT3DCtwN6O18xqZrXRu4wuCldzP5lSoY6qk9z7SlmGj3HyFOGVi5BGzoOS1rjtHXZyGxDkvnRTr1i1gQmohvtxLElqLZpLGIpu1fj4f5uv6kMyR4ZBpFttbE6oGOmkUYtIeywo1RF3qn7P8Awa6RLUQr1 JCxIAtBrW15b9o6 hWshfsYNkJgilCuzgcVKiTlqrxbq1mEhO4vBTa3iFhZcwVqmsRYUsgsXFrkARlVELya8m6qsMYWaRiOvGXwYRFDwGdoPG8IES w1v3gbnss9uhtREFCxijlE1 5opBplXKvqFZ1FyKs54j3W98Dp2Jjyt3a/13gs6WgLjV1/EDe1bJ9RkFXTuN7N6XL5hlcqofFRNOyV0AoPs94X8kC 7bDQoXOxgsRzZA3fWOa8YQEQ8uWod2jqkeptwBpBtkBxLNDLmxBT2Bv3NoNh6VlDfgLSMEQwGyrXtAaRy 3JXj6lfyBTRKucMvPdh3kzhv4MY4qybuwo7xwKw5qYrlaOHFfT/l9/EXc6Koq9BLFM0SY0SHejaU1A1QDyuVocooBxecS0dNlG4TrU2qG7V2QOJyd2296lI7dZkb00c7QBMsbY4sbOvMMGqRugBjoLFCqgmoynSm8dY/FtMhLrLK24jrcfnZbZfDMu9g6Xc3nIFzAfEoFiq0N3rnbQhAzZU HPWWKRybFr1j1msY6DUupma/APQrBMpr6uvpKzsulsHBXRJwR4y2csw4u0zavDEVTVs1oUX5mOZQHRVwQdgoNNhsmHNUq2Fae0UTNmCYttegEvZxIlFFAWgsEIxMaVavKYNWwh7x2SoANy42IK63hLvpXUalx4ga4rh/vMoxAGyzq5ESv42C0CTA C cN05lUdUtXRIqLFy2fX1OZEBpz0EgFKThyNT/ABdtYVjduU8QpCMKsnVdCA aOx86e1woq1VW3nVmQ2YWR33YZcNtYg47dYd2DFDyJmI60VVQvvBde6ZS 6FnPlGEbOw0y2BWABPjWDIdP rMIXcAvgiDlLqUL3jt26n02l60jdJWlQ1FqfEEG7uYcBYHvXSiqZkEXiufmIshjAcfUSaRch7l6RHbRxWjvmUavzVRBz4mAVNi0dZU0IOsehsQVsmVFunEsEgGla9PkSqDqiAr2TQ/Mzi4DDrf6wVYF3fK3vCAk1UHgJaWmAwOttrMUlMBo6OIbA3biXpcH9UVD0zrDDmtqWmxIswaHKPP98y/OKkdR68RKfWgL5gLNFvdNtD2loMrIka2BUXqFrjg0XErZEnZhyds6bV1iH84Z05zx/g50K3doorXY94NTTuqPLHA6lXyVvXWAMTohe9WsTDLumXaOhEclm891weYeYgoHy46xBUa0qp8sJ0YbABKfB2xDWg/MDsY0zVm2 0FUc/i/wBxEurbD4WWMBzJfA6CWatHS0f3rC8C5RVfYlEESt4SiDeG/aZd2RbaiFOegmoCBVqfjwRALC70YJlYy27OiWlo4Y8S1VACc6DR3fqaN2wqmwijUaoMqWjZrzLZaVW0EUU0DkvS4dlqugC1XYN2AypdGkvT3zFxda5mbgUSiJSOiRa5OT2x4StgkC66V0efW4oZFXsw3WDnTI/mKXhzOyP4m0FdW1n pUUrcrwmfmWi62LyjjMSv5GZbNfoX5dARHlOvYdHc 7AjVOx Xn2lDM1eYJt/SZy05uQ8bwXwwFTOkKJ06w56xdXOV1Vy8sO/owiQIlhoYJqt6dFma7TAUGwPBLFVqpfxYvyV5XxLBQo4InCzbqDsOJYAh0KlmWy vquZbMwl9ZniZlsY6pfNzdLYelWIBVbWsp7m10VHuRMai3e/O/pfWX1iLSAJko1EmgZYsK6 p29Dk1w45xMojTQ CE8KanSAcZaBarFfceB0sNKf1cAVqJC1Fsp0qZRviCmfVekqW9WwOU4CdyvIfz9RyBi7ZDlbnxMRYa2Xb9wim vZ4P3BFBitK2l i sv0eU/wBpuO8tN5QDfLMK0AMdJhrLuFOvbPotdJZw9582Eal7OIufeie52tibRjo4bouwu2cCeUFS3qOpVCsnVNb7w25bs9VwNXc7WslRojSGr1lhYOR4moIcrgnGtbHE0EfR3RrAPUR9KjWm4s8weudmUcIJaF/7qWi3Qr6Y/EqanZ p/R9JWILUMGgiYawbz8St5d1DZcmVdGXJNUZt07I 5Ek7xU1rM0GpjwTlUGFtsRkBbQgC2PNE5oLhdDrDphNQq3g4jsNdrs vLKvmugqXe8xLmOZfWLFgrt/uUG7C9O0SdkrqaYV4aV7VDOlqBbViBDEDN0vxNwG//KXQrvyS1U29NUsVadO/zBOg0s/iUl5vN2QwJAc1cwKjgBapXH7QDkXVZZHmNT8y4dTs/cHCN0oXAWXXLaOws6UEsq Ov1KvgUSK0Ec4RIVrMp1lkUrmn7hqOk/6gAouGn5g01NiQc7yqWJKa2dYAV2Q/qCgatbIQqg8QqUilQ3Qa5iAp9nJ3JbwBBkHVe8xnqabGsZc E/DFZ678ToxIpeAk0EJzE3VBAEB61JDDmo2KZycbJ1lGCMeLZfkJH2Y8Q9anmpSaBSB0g4W6aSEu9h3jA0Eq5CMcAZ8xMWVNVcA85zvHWW3SbkSrbAca7xxkDjAPeWa/wDJfSZcLghjar1YuraX3itXuqoOcdEbuWehc1MDaE68yzrvrMt17st0t95TzHOs0mmmPXDT0CKy71mGMA3XJBVVdPz6YlkzTcQ94WDyZ9p1RGu9SyMDVVBBmh3MSA FLMVurId0shqamDSjFFLQXK8wp/E1ia1V95TTELcDBdd/Tba4O9NQaKrLro/ER6hcwfg0mQtfX3EzuCmxodhPJB3kjY28LaHMzMf2QvQ6SzSCakA5lqakWQAfbtEkRviURCmdAQoK0E1G0W/RUt1xLDVmnbrDIQ2hIfQ5XsS3K4DgwDdFHSWqtWPJcZNxHw5b24lAs0WIp2Uu2j1mYJ8yOCDEL06HiXL4zxBo3Vn 9IK2MiuuJfpcu7zLmUv0uaiS7jC5aMLoDLW7xFoPOpe0uWS6l3BvcPzByGmqRVZXSuKi0ejdh7cxTLV2nsDSOtwwLOt4msfSgb0pTeIWjbrUvRxMMUefg/2azXIVNfPaBX8sSjueWZFPcvrnaO4Tj6iANLQou029FV3L6Yb6f2ZqcHWeLXKKxdYQMzP3pZnErf1NUAg7XEirLKHDKUt0m2CKs8h0wMb5bjFYBrCT9QF0LA8QTYrEqWhQ4GMo KqwNXPiJrYAGVrYlMduVaeTa7QWoGjdB03Yg4qhLAKwsONzFcAoq4q80N4NMuusAW2kR3Ct8N1EWXtAAy2PHuTmwhhrnsrPtNaG4U/3eIl9NMA3T nDBAlrI8ktCfDeNEQsxwH5Y3dpy1wPNR90u3KmLg3pntm5796mmv8AyXL9pcvmXxLg4xiX/uXCral0N3tDItii3LBy3tL4iwvB9zPGWC63WP7iPBsXRc9SVsAW7 rKpgO 6lTBVfJAoxWtF7TzQj0hgC4a1VbtLXeEn0/50JF6W2HDtTLDEb4LrBxgH9xrJzRgDde4RY0lMmsUtcXcEIEJeRs9Fwu6m0VGKFrXdhtYKdIJ9h lGa6W/HoRzRB6kooGV62zmMBrG98ewYuoDhdMsuiaqDIHJXTSCBLuoCwcaZU9alSITepKHRQoa0TrMmOcN0RtTnsitOY/TWJj164jQRuWeBsuIjSVyrbKhHRyOwQxYRQlbqV1RWwXtXG9ofVDhXkhq4uU2MQh2WjQKvEQKmLegsPgt8yj9c1UrsL473CLE5Fixh0Xyx9J8gzJSb8VHiJt0HXBi8qddbmERTTjx6BbCGBA4Vp7I9IAtureZbcRLvQODaHNvFmH7 ok5rGB33htF125 7pBWCOQb7IQbi9h8RbuGmcXT2mdvmZYK/mZudGx7QG8tFax01vPKWW0gDJczqpwcd49EouCrNbr9EozJuVfl pq0d3R4RuAWMXql3YgykABfcOXl2lFZL01c086UzHERgl2MtgVrllVVgMCS4GwlbayxegOEyRgC8wPZ/XCOQcdyNvQhsmJ nZ4llKSWqOHxHkHBLyqOdD2lQHQ5SS01TfUt0EXwtQ6sT3y7qKlnqoKZvtOxpBTWjfIxHlLsoynQ5dPMRBpCeGsxbNFjo65/fc4khqt3R7ksQ6rUja8lj2iUgkVCGtkKMcjA0sMG7WnrNRVaxK5YLrvFR6eQ9FjrS8tU5lDLrkJep8s9ZVhhvrM3DpqmILKX2Sgyd4wCW23TuBRdcSs5H6tWw4UpS8DCAA2cKCtG4HplCW65E2tY2veWj3yXee0rVdR1pAJSzNHZOrDXmAfAR7ZiHrWMWHaWYHKK 5a5fFLWfntAaMlBQqZBnop 5Q0EYur8wlGl5V 4Kw 8fmIqHXD8w3eHJ YEG4P9uA ASJsGkNOZoA6Df3A7RnawV0DlYUiBeLm1u6kF5GdIANPbEVKyWudblTei239xG0XTLv8b JbBaDb4HQ6RPSWG hjoRQuNx5ZPaElKI8Cxti33gBMCAvBLKM11jCa0R9dJaL1XAbnMnWtByYpnmEsUNKLX8Ss71D9PtzpitjS1El1C5bg6EwLnK7wBvWgu7bb2ukI0AVWtOD/AHKtMsxg1a4lj2neq7neHiNR0wyxl0XQlmVOXxmwdmqO5dwDxdDpkHzFAG1TBpeeXSUTE6k9MHqHwK95j0i/A1kOp0Yecr7XBVPe4poRUu3iVDC7oBa3GMWkdbgYoIppsk30InS2B0Fe4qMDsP2p2GnoxwQy1myyysoIh oAeai812tfdum9LlhEg pMBsg171C8nTwZp4ACCULFMDTHUsD0pDLyD9Si0DHP3ucuOw8RZZblsv6fvmClzrb YMoqOmACiOAz/kJZ En/AAEKtjiHHS8J0nwgLZf2T/lv1DMp4wX6sbIckqm129YTq0HTPMCocx6Q5V02gJF38CwGrS259oAAK9YZdRWPSUp4ZpA1rYGTrZNt5sKTWmdFvcq2HbaFpCL6GSjGvMfeRxLSq6YvxcOBAlqgG/MpzTApBh5uXSJUL3GYEAaqY5ed2HG0SqvDQvYLjoqQRV2qW4vDXaW4rJyDA ZcqG7j2gIXpccQBtFMgQFtnQzuTSxdAd sqsM5asU oZaWmMRWRqR7B93HCnDUS/QFDne5h8CywG7HF6TDChC0PLLSc1sxUwwmdnnYBqIT1IvkEyk/UDiCzKWGK0ffXEK81tVthC1G9bc1cXWSYMuKKsaq3UNYKigrAA Ul6RSlDoitA8qHxK1bCDitvm4MFpBLFG7ClbcwxBlY1Q6jp2P/I8ibZsejKH6V0GRojKtyYEnVlDNyrDLDTWI8ZGoMC27aJva4S3lL3Oa1OG65lCADfuuzbmFMwMCh3JgvvG1iKA80bwRqtNGZS77JXVz5lpsyBVl8ReF5acq27RQFO6GrAbTc4q7TOGm87TVih1IdL34jEuZJVVWLeV1Wak649YJppPlko5AZHVP0y4bVXvo9G9ZWu5avCakuM1vgs0udi3iN4Bw1Ju81xCgUYS4FtD5RITes3HX CQiYRLGMLBGtHhWyPfCmjECTbD1u4vbS6jL6JVxBcoPLBzRkbCdCnELzd00Sx5gIbxfUmafG0xCwrBqrlCUqqd39LG0SmncaYVvutfSZvUaY1r9/mAWgltRVvWOjSFFLlqNSCuru451/wDJrrLALCk5go/dNnE4wrAriVtpSwltmoJ0XDzHjdCbpHlzKYQKCKOaVLzYvK8DaApuso5SKNY0Fw6yaOgqi7WIwAlrFvPmKCBqjoN hE7lePoKst3cF1Tv6aF52gBFuJlRQKQu2GByGsjnp5qAsSmTYjTEFPlcm pW526RAlIhNTBabVxGoIs6G9ojmrYNcjoG9xapsCZnH7hbKQbShV/ySBVsVjEVu57IP4gxitQXpe5ZHwhCTvVLcRQsMpB4EBvqkG0LUzBgdSupgsvtKr8aBAwsRYZwXeHZ6TAY6Zb9K/8AMFQAqnR7ygOVJ0O viLxKsoN2qYHjIwOW3SG7UvvAqwWpXNANnguguUgybdyv4Ibt6ayp0bCBY3gHmUz5yqiAEWLtZugB1leg0i7ZYrG1pLBv4JsooVhdYaH2xAEEUJoRx/tNBxkYvcejAAADhPSHEv9sYWX2v8AcDVuCs2xTaZwTZBeaBXVv4/f C IOjDexmV6eEH8DMca49L9PD7SujKZXpTwxxrPD7emnpTNNfWzk9/8DSChkVh5lah2b2cPSbnozmw4C u6ZWYVvKrjgy X10Pb0hYqujXnKb6BbaG34lA9Za9OkyQGQLUYO5smsQ17oatR4msE4O9b9ItFeCXY2qgW46bxI0ZKKr9aRa9aeGWC0o5i3J7y7TBrkiOj7iVFpnbNGXhEEcPFsFdOnKy3T A0X7wC7 hXB0I9W/iZoIXoz8yvk3ICvzMipTye0c0fFVKAVXb 4uyHu/ctwskMUzfOLQ7QQwjm6CIXNXbRCGYNjaVzVNcH8xw09dLU83Co9fiD5lI5YUHvKQejUNfUQChdVjMQaVThWvmEUq9bJBaw6f6TRXwA kKbHeUzPcF5g2A72TVI9pNSfYTsj2ZSajXaAu38dXie8hPohnhwSBOEuuekEu3ZcgzxkLhhCBPGsY5reU5UVWvD CKqBZ5/Gx3gLOGFpMdu neVWLAhfdTpKZjKCG44uLo3YbJQLLoWRlPn32IqLerSgdopeC0F8vtMyzOUp5WUFkmGkr5nVlXeYygLa6XdPxKBfGSguN5byveKJthQFfMWF94MTBWkytvolXN1MovhKOt1rb Y65nAIjU2wIs9pf0NbJiCC72cuIawCjXEF3ai0w3kHtvChZ7NfzAJuZLv5lg1NLUXxKZSmyj8TJNVt9VRDuQ/a4lBQis2Pygb066vxLQ QPaUQF3Iu/iWDkqn8hFWKTTFmvDfGHtESjpVa8QEj4ta41gCljIkvbMXAssqn8Q43Ftk oNsTdQzOtw5BxGYAKKJD5mzIzeX2RlzOrWmfP4lsq9WBodxVhXmVBPz iWjHqDKMQ0Q5FB kJm0T3ymCtTdFNhKJWebEcJslW1Zaid0o I5YCWt54Lbltja5N5avb3gI4pffFlgOZvZ7OZbIGqbRzkblKGkl0DajEWEmK0A8MTu44HPfZlKb3hJ5gCjNaAetxamXufxcWWHWgD7VMIMMCv0SqUbq9cQBAUW2wrtDE6i8iHus0LdVSBnvBW49KBdnQGZcfUWV5ohNy21jflqajgLQCwyJjBUwYLsKDyQOQU02g6b948a2COXbmL5UMHvFew3KWPaGAgp2v4lkL8Aq/aXwE3wDftBql0FEIwoGefxMYndaVO2k 8Fv4gmnKqk6gwQmcgHyQW1xii75ilNmjNChJlag/MVXU4FwXaGRRSALCvbJ73OC30iRqNLE 0MumpkfaB5vVWn5GZRapo/NzShMCQ GUWLLFD7X7xuxt7aePywS65sr7/jjVKDokDex/cKxNloPgVKwb0Pkp8S4ZVhe9gMzs0sV4hU96NpcA ClbbBugQl9BDZ7FTIByhteUlQujNGS9koLkaBnGViwqYAD9psDqCqh6CoWK4o2Q3s3b2IAlpZWcYq14g6IbTJtcECNFZDTnsrcrzdlxK5A1mlzaFKPmoKBNDyDSrvrLyDggsc3cVgVjUfiLTKltdvYiBsgKb7XDgsJYCmvBEgYLWxd8EQ2CXaTHFXrNEQgJ d4hXirDN45YinWGBY3pSMgr1zAcrcoXdbQunO8DGq4ufF3BJdoqgHNU1caKaAAPdmSsgVj56Qplqgtl8KwEWGcJC33 YAhWm7J 4NVXk1d4hhVSCGf4hTSVhsslJb2gt46REUxtq43mqG4wNzKzmABfvGhVV25PjaUgfQ33xKEG5Wq7TK4oGpGMPAFtZvqSzphjBT7MuRsumlbcSjwzDrPeVlNKxCo9y4UxnCgv2pA7PLtlz1tE4anPGU0Eo0cmkvm7jwAS8CvYSU5Wppr MwVb9UR9hheT3L5qoF1isgeV JaNekEN5n4MslwHSWzgXOlxsw5eDTp8MBLTFJCtawilWoDAvraP8A2PQ5MqoCUDUKenKrou4kEqmlejpB5A1UY/FzibEQ6WtDBGAqxL8GkoFiGaJNWitYP6ggcjQtbqDKg2pS/YmWGc 1hyhaCSwBemVo7Sl5Kd8NDxMoMq7Lgwid6wK8e5LNB0S7DiYRCpa1 IgIi0F9uZRFVbYA1daHWU4trX3xv JQnQERfliwKlCpR86RxAeMl9sxZvi0WW 5FVy4BZ4WXhNqGDvq8y3VC8o dGkDYsGssCaO4CSmM4t5xLtHMl069M7QPCC3Qu663MrEKC3uN4iUVVSWDW9nWMQUFhIO2JrjDKVLvRmYjsbX9pdh4y0eiGkoL9MhqjLMqP8AZGhPrCT4EUm9XWX4mAGdaB1xCMTphA8y5ggXr2uKmQoED3EhKarRU8ifUzwYiqa6Y/MaC5W06 zLGDrTTWmC5wbWB45gwoXgWe6NIhEjYrW6axFCeUq97W0ZRfFFZo7ZD8QrmrrDb1uH4mPMF2WqZ0/2crLo292CjhmtZcbSosVuqLlVAsdKMckrfSbgVRybb8xChA AdDAQKGRc0ZQo 5QrUDRT0zFpMmavYou8xqHmpoyYFyOGKCAZKxeuPzMISlBtvluoFAGvkGrAzsKZCr4EBp2WhXViJ8dqi/KYIZT Zllup15K26YI2EAhHbNSpGb0T8O8SJVS0bHtLXEgSfYZqWqOxQx2yxIUQuo1p2goKixfMQI9ZNgfLKxwIlH5GAABSxxuAr kXixmrYvGsMiBmSjq8iGl5qIuiqiOjc0FUgFFdx9VD5XURCiFaq4pr2HNB0xrMGS9JefBpFLTHQufaVmU5EDfaIS83Qeyo1igab9pES4bW4JziEEjMSA7GuJVZbXM4yJo 0NXYwZi90CMo6sFXvekEq1sapwTiB7Rd8ClK3jeuphGBoLV3ZBh8KNCq6uSvpMNIWrGnalO8cj5UtVxr9TR2Eaic0iTK2WUcHiC7NcnuiRTD bKBna0AbuUCkqlgdEmbGsRi9XMYiGrgccpEyqAGkg6W0/NTLWVmzXZNSVm/Ou/Pidd ZTVJrKgszG2rtrSNrrpmKCOTiDwS8X3gfeIFBVrTexDLKpS9eUUHi9YYSZzRwrQLhxbjne62i/aY6eYCw2x SGDkTT4EQZhrGgG9cWfMxpqkhbsh 7HkCgJd1oIKJrbeE6H 0crkUOC9l1lEYWpUnlfuJERwTP5hTgC9Ht9zR/loqviG3fpJ64FMZTGAR9kc0bWK/bLxBF960TfiEYzMaipVKfYD/sP3SaprAbQOrKPxiV4UGigHTSUQJoc68Q2grHkB1rZNRd/e2LzClGz7wwx8A/gIyNwBGfCTLG2eL02vWKD70AeatLpkiOA9pte/pDUIxpc2xXkyhWbILe IGGpjUPcW4YdIqtQ7PwzBkKbwhvnftcTCmhvD/qL4dQUwYKaJ/RlHaAHsz m5yncboKF1zFlcW4VXTxWkARNSDKrbauZYvcuWycquq3rcS7Gmc7Y1mnDviOnYTIK8AHKtEQ5XMczSycQYdULAdXaOZXS2 pXHX0qVKlSukWiqGqAFTICcAD5Y0Eo5A9rpKWpNIi9hXzLcvoX2TJdnQE7NY8RDzogS3XrFK263ZkiDFjgp0vWZUZscKd8y8KKBETilmOYWEnrVnpdyqAnALoXRMZl3TQwuhl0hKWJZVU2zh3lNAZqYD33SjCIgRXMXMWUFt8hsJdBAsEnYl3fLCw4KV/hbdzGqtTW986xQj0aPvdyi0RQjR4v3hbDFZPnbeYlFXNS1p2hHW6qujtCsEWlZdNW sQVVAaw1zzfJMPUNCW7QTMaqUF0xWBKUarOk0HOqqa9scTSYSCJ8TCgVheibGlXHUWCsJT5Ze0wazljvcqATsP8xkXY1o ND6hvBhdi/wDU7xTZdcf6l2y4BtKafxBdji4LPkezNhrhggEHrYApuDmt6g/iulOVDOSnaYcEC5Y1qF Fxak0LYoutsR6qxNJOhx41xay7XXQW1LJqv4l4GJVza5oNAS0YpcBrydeFcxu4Ky/Uaa212xmaTfSiL2oc4xDT1WpcuOmX/c1PbTnv2/MuLGCrTJLIAtEq9iIAsjTc6YzKbCOT Uz4320DgIktCxKaKp1pCUW40F494lttXautNViO6tmmvM1FN8VZO0SxDBtPP1MjdTgeXX/AFc1bkbpx6Vjn0A4tPBvWs6ua/gClGWr0y099pgnDgL13egrCGhXnGkq22ZxFUdspt838QGTvODN a4mlBYKvWpdNO0w e b7TKmw3NSh14reDrd5m5xnE2BFvK7x153nVuGP3CnWiOWsL17P3LQ3BszZloHtBxyGRrnL3l3CPABAM6JgyYsqlEwNiaJL4pNWqb7657wjSL4maUAm1RcocWzRsHr1h4PxVuKX0vGZilVZaGs43c3EYLqXDRBq95ZC9RURsu47YhryYUrYbbbJbpSNsht3ljR Jk1Tl6Rwf3JMU3QAIZ7rjzE8beuMrP5g1h1l3p27RsOestqXiXmt3SX6NmaxAtYCttOU5upduQMWn1ZP9StTYrRhLlaWNCLRfRa3/vaaNOutShmxb16F8ds IhyttAND 4lSvSh0xoF1nb4hAAbAHS3OZq1m2nTvEOFoos4YEVjDVHlxL5jxVhzZdcTFnCQ1Vfn9zADWmRxQzXP1AsBsao9p8e8aFWOl/XaOHRHrMERtG6Nek1N9GdBv/ekQ2q6awvxeFjRyqaOtO/zLHihUB2XUL6xUC9LbgKHWXAdYgI2hSCymKvFIQsBc2DFIN250lF4WzQw1aLzdXBomgTLqjXWUZ6nFesRWpjE1osE2i7eg/EW8g6LAzQBzfFRTav9ohSOgq WJDElyFtmzpFibczXuqcHvDKDMRtAXk1XWriFEXoyRc2q461OwlACaOl2eJQKGaK11934gVjY4NrTWgWsQd9qWJpYrTil8QMVzHu03K3viJrqMRFzVsGM7zUztFtBtOqXnQXED5xBVkwpqCPFEpHeqDJ1KXWNdsxyuhAoJZOG6s9piRT8LLAUApu7aSk1o3XSuabL0uDqsNRGB TW0UsNSlgvOldcYg6csmdfuyFFA64ModhUdjt ayXDS7tm1jxTyUxYRcbpylc9 kcIbb1K4MV0zGwBfaZWnzHj /8AYslN4zev8K4TVXdTQoDBReh44mqxdgb3Yvj 4ltMgxWcffvmL9QUb0FFYc6 P9zZoI2gvsCVd3RaF8O1yuWXoYsD8/6i6holYzlse2JRFVSYqJRsaW74imKw2FHbfmos2GuWq476Qak6GfFIttZwaKVkztV9P1CjawvBf3BsHkqUV3bPe/1FRAWrpqmPUjbUikaAfYRYyCgFg4LW4qVsEifOk4v J32hp9TbRZjZhdLwAHGkw5i0RYNeJhWe1DLXbFzppobXxMrzGFltjzEFKvIlrXvV57y/3QWog0FvrLIA8NE92irCDi4A2b/0Y4S8FN5rrKjPSVBBZZhLlqYUmhrG6Mcy3yoIG6s0rFYlMJNzhteoc2dYlmIDlyWfHSYJRsFAPNMTEDJaf11gYq2mOLHcFj4QIpwky5lVd7kfKF0F6r9QY0RWNB8Rfd1qR9TvSgj5EDgpGuot4v8AZlHRWpGaBFkYTi7gWqnBZ9xurk3GPuAAPZqfMLsp/bmCtk6K/EB1Pmof3n4myHmbtrN5DKQMXn6ZCqrjCf65hD37/EGF52PyQFwlUfLF60yPxMV9j6kIsGm0Tf3HGUbuT5g2uncUt0tbEzM6Wha/EKdao29QRyNCfqCGu0ELWqd5TPEdgcIkfZVBQ9hhQjV5E92O1pgW/wCIW/0vaBkbO/6o7EHb/iCAEbBfiB/pfEyCk2/0QClnD qL5Wf77TWtez Jcxv7t J/dvxKf63xKQW1SAr s9oGDmgAPYhOOj2TAYjcMWPqRo21yYqwjoEep JcgYdJbl9vKsZrSH8RAAlaqgirqvpcuX623LSr3ZTrKrSVnVgcY7TXd95bywtXL7zJulq1febu/wDA9H1NJ//Z


----------



## Linda (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2015)

Finally.....a ghost caught on tape.


----------



## muffin (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 29, 2015)

First we had Donald Duck.  Now we have Donald Trump.  *BOTH nasty individuals !

*That crazy duck should be run in for indecent exposure; running around with no pants on !  Yeeesh!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2015)

Halloween cat bowling game.  http://www.infinitecat.com/games/cat-bowling.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

Husband decided we needed a lantern so has carved a turnip/swede o'lantern


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2015)

Wormy costumes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

Ken, those two are too cute!!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Ken, those two are too cute!!!!!



Just got that in an E mail..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2015)

Practice makes perfect Ken!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2015)

Pumpkin carving.


----------



## Linda (Nov 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Husband decided we needed a lantern so has carved a turnip/swede o'lantern
> 
> View attachment 23510



That's so cute!!!


----------

